# TALES FROM THE CRIP / 84 Fleetwood



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME BODY PREP PICS BEFORE THE CARS GONNA BE SPRAYED




























HERES SOME OF THE MOLDINGS BEING DONE










































THESE ARE THE BEGINNING PHOTOS I WILL BE POSTING THE ONES OF THE PAINT BEING SPRAYED AND THE FRAME WORK IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 28 2009, 10:17 AM~13415454
> *HERE ARE SOME BODY PREP PICS BEFORE THE CARS GONNA BE SPRAYED
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

thanx homie!!!84 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM BUILD UP TALES FROM THE CRIP
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467364


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THIS IS MY OTHER COUPE I AM GOING TO USE THE HEADER AND BUMPERS OFF OF THIS ONE FOR THE 90 CONVERSION


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ready to get it craccing


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

AS YOU CAN SEE THE MOTOR IS OUT IT HAD A STOCK 4100 WE RIPPED IT OUT IM ABOUT TO THROW A CHROMED OUT 350 WITH A 90 CLIP AND MOLDINGS FULL UPDATEDS THIS CAR WILL BE DONE RIGHT WILL HAVE MORE PICS SOON THANKS FOR VIEWING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE INTERIOR BEFORE REDOING IT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERES SOME MORE

















































THE TOP WILL BE REPLACED ALSO














THEYVE ALREADY STARTED TO RIP OUT THE INTERIOR! AS YOU CAN SEE CAR WAS NOT IN THAT BAD OF SHAPE WHEN I BOUGHT IT THANK GOD FOR THAT!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

WAS HOPING TO GET IT SPRAYED THIS WEEK BUT THEY FOUND A FEW OVER LOOKED DINGS THAT NEEDED TO BE TAKEN CARE OF SO WE SHOULD BE READY TO ROLL ON IT NEXT WEEK



































MAN ILL BE GLAD WHEN THIS PARTS DONE! HERES A SHOT OF THE FRAME BEFORE POWDER COATING I TOLD TODD TO SHOOT ME SOME MORE FLICCS BUT FOR NOW YOU GET THE IDEA ILL JUST DO A LIL GHETTO EDITING ON MY PHONE THANK GOD 4 THE I PHONE LOL!!!







THATS MINE ON THE BOTTOM!!














HERES A COUPLE FLOOR SHOTS














JUST A LIL SOMETHING TO KEEP HATERS BUSY WITH UNTIL THE NEXT SHOTS!!


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THANKS CUZ


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Lookin good what color are you going with?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

IM GOING TO GO WITH A MIDNIGHT GLOSS BLACK WITH CANDY ORIENTAL BLUE PATTERNS ON THE MOLDINGS!


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

You da man, I'm gonna call lowrider magazine right now. :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HELL YEAH TELL THEM TO DO A FEATURE OF US SIDE BY SIDE OF ME SERVING YOUR 64 WITH ALL YOUR BRAND NEW CRONE!!!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 16 2009, 10:25 PM~13602797
> *HELL YEAH TELL THEM TO DO A FEATURE OF US SIDE BY SIDE OF ME SERVING YOUR 64 WITH ALL YOUR BRAND NEW CRONE!!!!
> *


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

WHAT UP EVERY BODY I KNOW ITS BEEN A MINUTE BUT I MANAGED TO GET A COUPLE OF SHOTS FROM TODD OF MY CAR BEING DONE ILL BE POSTING A COUPLE OF PICS UP TONIGHT SO FAR THE INTERIOR IS DONE THE PAINT WILL BE DONE THIS WEEK ALONG WITH THE MOLDINGS I STILL HAVE TO GET THE NEW TOP PUT ON BUT THATS AFTER THE PAINT IS DONE,


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY TODD SHOWING ME MY FRAME RELLS THAT JUST CAME BACK FROM THE CHROMER







[


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERES SOME MORE PICS OF THE LAST OF THE BODY WORK BEFORE THE FINAL SEAL AND SPRAY




























EVEN THE INNER FENDERS WILL BE SHOT BLACK TO MATCH THE BODY EVERY DETAIL COUNTS


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@May 12 2009, 01:03 PM~13864296
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> *


THANKS HOMIE THERES MANY MORE PICS TO COME


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

I KNOW ITS BEEN A MINUTE BUT IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS ILL HAVE 80 PERCENT OF THE CAR DONE WITH PICS AND VIDEO OF THE PROGESS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin good loc


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THANX CUZ


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK FINALLY MORE PICCS OF THE WHIP FINALLY COMING TOGETHER!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERS A PIC TAKING IT DOWN TO THE METAL







FINALLY GOT THE BODY STR8 BLOCKED,SEALED IN PRIMER


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

WE ALSO GOT THE FENDERS DONE AND READY TO SPRAY







THE QUARTER STR8 AS AN ARROW


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

WE ALSO GOT THE FENDERS DONE AND READY TO SPRAY







THE QUARTER STR8 AS AN ARROW







CLOSE UP OF THE SIDE SUPER STR8


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ALMOST DONE LOOKIN PRETTY STR8 JUST ALITTLE MORE BLOCKIN














THEY STRIPPED THE FIREWALL SO IS CLEAN AND READY TO SPRAY


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

NOW ITS TIME FOR SOME SHOTS OF THE FRAME














GETTIN THE GRIND ON MAKING IT SMOOTH


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ITS COMING ALONG


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TODD SHOWING ME MY CHROME FRAME RAILS





















YOU KNOW ITS CRUNCH TIME WHEN TODD'S GETTING DIRTY LOL!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

FEW MORE GOODIES FROM THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i see its goin down!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

IM TRING MY DUDE


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THIS IS THE FIREWALL BE4 THE MOLDING I LOVE THESE BE4 PICS


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Smashin Locc  *


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THANX CUZ I CANT WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

WHAT DO YOU THINK SMILEY


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 29 2009, 11:53 PM~14043039
> *THANX CUZ I CANT WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK
> *


*You going to to Tulsa with it?*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 29 2009, 10:53 PM~14043049
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK SMILEY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: comin along real nice keep it up


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THAT MEANS A LOT COMIN FROM A VETERAN THIS IS MY FIRST FULL SHOW WHIP AND BOY LET ME TELL YOU I GOT A NEW FOUND RESPECT FOR THE CATS THATS OUT HERE DOING IT CUZ IT AINT EASY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 29 2009, 10:58 PM~14043105
> *THAT MEANS A LOT COMIN FROM A VETERAN THIS IS MY FIRST FULL SHOW WHIP AND BOY LET ME TELL YOU I GOT A NEW FOUND RESPECT FOR THE CATS THATS OUT HERE DOING IT CUZ IT AINT EASY
> *


looks likee its gonna be bad ass


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ITS GONNA BE SOMETHING HOPE TO SEE YOU IN VEGAS


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@May 29 2009, 09:56 PM~14043075
> *You going to to Tulsa with it?
> *


NAW CUZ IM NOT GONNA BE READY I KEEP ADDING STUFF TO THE CAR SO IM PROBABLY NOT GOING TO DONE TILL AUGUST GOD WILLING ILL BE IN TULSA THO JUST NOT WITH MY CAR,BUT WHO KNOWS I MAY TAKE MY COUPE DEVILL THO I DONT KNOW WELL SEE!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 17 2009, 02:25 AM~13602797
> *HELL YEAH TELL THEM TO DO A FEATURE OF US SIDE BY SIDE OF ME SERVING YOUR 64 WITH ALL YOUR BRAND NEW CRONE!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

honestly homie there never done ,we wanna do so much too em but iam diggin the frame rails chromed shitttt now u got me thinkin :angry: haha


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 31 2009, 05:14 AM~14051628
> * honestly homie there never done ,we wanna do so much too em  but iam diggin the frame rails chromed shitttt now u got me thinkin  :angry: haha
> *


MAN SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE RYDA HOMIE, IF MY POCKETS WERE LONG ENUFF THE OPTIONS WOULD BE END LESS BUT YEAH GLAD YOU LIKE THE FRAME RAILS, I JUST FIGURED TO PLAY WITH THA BIG BOYS LIKE UNDERTAKER, AND THE TOOTH DEVILLE, YOU GOTTA DO LIKE THE BIG BOYS DO BUT I GOTTA A COUPLE TRICCS UP MY SLEEVE THO BUT I ALSO GOT LOVE FOR MY FELLOW RYDAS SO IF ITS SOMETHING I CAN HELP YOU WITH BY ALL MEANS HIT ME UP!!!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 31 2009, 01:07 PM~14052650
> *MAN SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE RYDA HOMIE, IF MY POCKETS WERE LONG ENUFF THE OPTIONS WOULD BE END LESS BUT YEAH GLAD YOU LIKE THE FRAME RAILS, I JUST FIGURED TO PLAY WITH THA BIG BOYS LIKE UNDERTAKER, AND THE TOOTH DEVILLE, YOU GOTTA DO LIKE THE BIG BOYS DO BUT I GOTTA A COUPLE TRICCS UP MY SLEEVE THO BUT I ALSO GOT LOVE FOR MY FELLOW RYDAS SO IF ITS SOMETHING I CAN HELP YOU WITH BY ALL MEANS HIT ME UP!!!
> *


  ya two good examples of show worthy rides an still driven on the streets ..i woudnt have mine any other way .toothdeville mann those murals are insane for the concept .


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

sweet, begining to look nice bro... keep up the good work...



Nacho
Individuals LA


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn looking good man... real talk 

Billy 
INDIVIDUALS LOUISVILLE


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 31 2009, 05:15 PM~14055067
> *sweet, begining to look nice bro... keep up the good work...
> Nacho
> Individuals LA
> *


THANX CUZ IM TRYING I WILL HAVE THE PICS OF IT BEING SPRAYED NEXT WK


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 31 2009, 07:37 PM~14056179
> *damn looking good man... real talk
> 
> Billy
> ...


THANX THAT MEANS ALOT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERES SOME PICS OF MY MOLDING BE4 THE GRAPHICS ARE LAID SORRY CAME OUT ALIL BLURRY


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 1 2009, 01:33 AM~14058070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: when its getten the graphics?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 1 2009, 04:16 PM~14064768
> *:cheesy: when its getten the graphics?
> *


AS WE SPEAK BUT IM NOT GOING TO SHOW THOSE UNTIL THE CAR IS DONE THATS ON OF THE TRICCS UP MY SLEEVE YADIG ILL BE THE FIRST ONE TO EVER DO THIS TO MOLDINGS ITS NOT WHAT IM DOING THATS SO SPECIAL ITS HOW IM DOING IT WATCH YOU'LL C!!!!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 1 2009, 08:00 PM~14065209
> *AS WE SPEAK BUT IM NOT GOING TO SHOW THOSE UNTIL THE CAR IS DONE THATS ON OF THE TRICCS UP MY SLEEVE YADIG ILL BE THE FIRST ONE TO EVER DO THIS TO MOLDINGS ITS NOT WHAT IM DOING THATS SO SPECIAL ITS HOW IM DOING IT WATCH YOU'LL C!!!!
> *


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERES THE PIC OF THE FIREWALL BEING MOLDED!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SHOT OF THE BRAINS OUT!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MORE PICS TO COME THIS WEEKEND OF PAINT AND THE CHROME FLYIN OUT TO PHX AZ TMRRW MORNING


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

NICE BUILD HOMIE!!! LIKE WHERE YOUR GOING WITH THE BUILD!!! KEPP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! HOPEFULLY i CAN GET MINE TOGETHER!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jun 5 2009, 07:29 PM~14108006
> *NICE BUILD HOMIE!!! LIKE WHERE YOUR GOING WITH THE BUILD!!! KEPP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! HOPEFULLY i CAN GET MINE TOGETHER!
> *


THANX ALOT CUZ IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

AS YOU ALL KNOW IM OUT HERE IN AZ AND I JUST CAME FROM TODD'S SHOP AND THE PAINTER JUST FINISHED SPRAYING THE CAR AND WELL... ILL LET YOU BE THE JUDGE REMEMBER THIS IS BE4 THE BUFF JOB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

:0  :wow: :thumbsup: DAMN THATS BLACK HOMIE!!!!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

thats lookin sick ..


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

I WILL BE POSTING PICCS LATER OF THE FIREWALL BEING FINISHED OFF AND PAINTED ITS FINALLY COMING TOGETHER ITS ABOUT TIME !!!!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jun 6 2009, 12:18 AM~14109945
> *:0    :wow:  :thumbsup: DAMN THATS BLACK HOMIE!!!!
> *


THANX CUZ I WANTED A BLACK THAT WAS DARKER THAN ME LOL.... NAW BUT ON THE REAL I WANTED A BLACC THAT STOOD OUT NOT JUST YOUR AVG. JET BLACK OR GLOSS BLK I WANTD A BLK THAT YOU WOULD NOTICE JUST LIKE A CANDY COLOR ONE THAT YOU HAVE TO PAY ATTN. TOO!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 6 2009, 01:01 AM~14110101
> *thats lookin sick ..
> *


THANX FAM


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 5 2009, 09:26 PM~14108928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD, NO DOUT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 7 2009, 07:50 PM~14121348
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD, NO DOUT
> *


THANX PLAQUE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 7 2009, 08:49 PM~14122071
> *THANX PLAQUE
> *


I KNOW YOU READY FOR THEM STREETS, CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH BLACK


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

LIKE A KID AT CHRISTMAS THAT JUST UNWRAPPED HIS NEW TOYS!!!! MORE CHROME TO COME!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 7 2009, 09:25 PM~14122376
> *I KNOW YOU READY FOR THEM STREETS, CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH BLACK
> *


MAN IT TOOK ME ABOUT A YEAR TO DECIDE WHAT COLOR I WANTED AND ITS FUNNY CUZ I ACTUALLY PICCD BLK BECUZ I WANTED TO HURRY UP AND DO UP A RAG TOP 61 AFTER THIS BUT IT DIDNT TURN OUT THAT WAY I KEEP ADDING STUFF TO THIS ONE


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

OK HOMIE NOW YOU JUST SHOWING OUT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

MAYN! Doin tha damn thang


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jun 8 2009, 05:08 PM~14130431
> *OK HOMIE NOW YOU JUST SHOWING OUT!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL.. MAN ITS NOT LIKE THAT IM TRING TO BE LIKE YOU!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 8 2009, 06:20 PM~14131278
> *MAYN! Doin tha damn thang
> *


THANX FAM


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN B4














AND AFTER!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MY ***** 3 FROM ICE CUBES LENCH MOBB STOPPED THRU TO SHOW SOME LUV!!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

WHUDUP MAC! LOOKIN GOOD MAN, I AINT REALLY STARTED ON MY COUPE YET I BEEN JUST FLIPPIN CARS TRYIN TO MAKE ENOUGH MONEY TO DO MY WHIP THE RIGHT WAY HAHA HOPEFULLY ILL GET TIME FOR IT SOON I GOT A 73 LINCOLN MARK IV IM PICKIN UP SATURDAY THAT IM GONNA PAINT PUT SOME BIG RIMS ON IT AND SELL IT HAHA BUT YA THEM TURNIN LAMPS ILL GRAB WHEN I MAKE MY WAY UP NORTH. IF U NEED ANY PAINT WORK LEMME KNOW MAN U GOT THE NUMBER


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jun 11 2009, 08:45 PM~14166371
> *WHUDUP MAC! LOOKIN GOOD MAN, I AINT REALLY STARTED ON MY COUPE YET I BEEN JUST FLIPPIN CARS TRYIN TO MAKE ENOUGH MONEY TO DO MY WHIP THE RIGHT WAY HAHA HOPEFULLY ILL GET TIME FOR IT SOON I GOT A 73 LINCOLN MARK IV IM PICKIN UP SATURDAY THAT IM GONNA PAINT PUT SOME BIG RIMS ON IT AND SELL IT HAHA BUT YA THEM TURNIN LAMPS ILL GRAB WHEN I MAKE MY WAY UP NORTH. IF U NEED ANY PAINT WORK LEMME KNOW MAN U GOT THE NUMBER
> *


OH YEA FASHO HOMIE I GOT YOU


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ulost1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lookin good homie


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

good looking


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ulost1_@Jun 15 2009, 10:22 PM~14202781
> *Lookin good homie
> *


thanx fam


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jun 16 2009, 07:26 AM~14204730
> *good looking
> *


THANX CUZ


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 8 2009, 08:54 AM~14125201
> *HERES THE SEATS HAD TO KEEP UP WITH THE TALES FROM THE CRIP THEME NO DISRESPECT TO THE BLOOD HOMIES JUST DOIN ME YADIG
> 
> 
> ...


look good shoulda doine up some 90 pillows. nice wrk none the less


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 21 2009, 03:18 PM~14255474
> *look good shoulda doine up some 90 pillows. nice wrk none the less
> *


THANX.. I WOULD HAVE DONE 90 PILLOWS BUT I WANTED MY SEATS TO BE ABLE TO FLIP FORWARD WHEN I HAVE PEOPLE IN THE BACK SEAT THE 90 SEATS DONT FOLD!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 23 2009, 12:23 AM~14269803
> *THANX.. I WOULD HAVE DONE 90 PILLOWS BUT I WANTED MY SEATS TO BE ABLE TO FLIP FORWARD WHEN I HAVE PEOPLE IN THE BACK SEAT THE 90 SEATS DONT FOLD!!!!
> *



yessir they do . all u gotta do is trake a small pin out the frame, or swap it off the 80s seats. jus a lil info, nice none th less.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 24 2009, 09:20 AM~14282454
> *yessir they do . all u gotta do is trake a small pin out the frame, or swap it off the 80s seats. jus a lil info, nice none th less.
> *


SO THAT IS TRUE THEN HUH? GOOD SHIT NEXT TIME I KNOW


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 04:42 AM~14270467
> *Nice work homie!! :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE YOUR ISNT TOO SHABBY EITHER!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 24 2009, 01:34 PM~14283167
> *THANX HOMIE YOUR ISNT TOO SHABBY EITHER!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

is that a 38 or 42 moonroof?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 24 2009, 01:08 PM~14284573
> *is that a 38 or 42 moonroof?
> *


its a 38


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 04:27 PM~14286531
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 24 2009, 02:08 PM~14284573
> *is that a 38 or 42 moonroof?
> *


Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Jun 25 2009, 05:51 AM~14292458
> *Looks good :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lookin good bro


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 25 2009, 05:22 PM~14298843
> *lookin good bro
> *


THANX CUZ


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

hey are u Malcolm?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

whats up Mac? did u get my text yesterday? my phones are turned off


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 11:27 AM~14305049
> *whats up Mac?  did u get my text yesterday?  my phones are turned off
> *


what did you buy for your ride that caused you to not make the payment?? Pics please :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 11:26 AM~14306664
> *what did you buy for your ride that caused you to not make the payment?? Pics please :biggrin:
> *


LOL YOU CRAZY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 08:27 AM~14305049
> *whats up Mac?  did u get my text yesterday?  my phones are turned off
> *


NAW BRO I DIDNT GET EM WHATS UP


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 11:26 AM~14306664
> *what did you buy for your ride that caused you to not make the payment?? Pics please :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jun 26 2009, 05:07 AM~14303991
> *hey are u Malcolm?
> *


WHO'S ASKIN :uh:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 27 2009, 10:21 PM~14317666
> *WHO'S ASKIN :uh:
> *


well if you are you might know this ride


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OH YEAH OAK'S WHIP RIGHT I KNOW WHO WHIP THAT IS/WAS


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 29 2009, 08:51 PM~14333583
> *OH YEAH OAK'S WHIP RIGHT I KNOW WHO WHIP THAT IS/WAS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

very nice, looks like its getting done the right way.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Jun 30 2009, 01:07 PM~14341710
> *very nice, looks like its getting done the right way.
> *


thanks fam :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wheres this 2 door you have been talking about :scrutinize:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 02:16 PM~14342335
> *wheres this 2 door you have been talking about :scrutinize:
> *


IT THE ORANGE ONE IN MY THREAD


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

im liking where this is goin man. when do we get to see the "top secret" panel patterns? :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 30 2009, 07:04 PM~14345231
> *im liking where this is goin man. when do we get to see the "top secret" panel patterns? :thumbsup:
> *


I WANNA MAKE THAT ONE OF THE LAST THINGS THAT I SHOW WHEN THE CAR IS 2THR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 30 2009, 08:25 PM~14346279
> *I WANNA MAKE THAT ONE OF THE LAST THINGS THAT I SHOW WHEN THE CAR IS 2THR  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 what bout club members???


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 30 2009, 08:29 PM~14346323
> *:0 what bout club members???
> *


 SOON ENUFF BROTHER


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

UR SHIT LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE! A BIG DIFFERENCE FROM WHEN IT WAS BROWN SEEN IT AT STREETLIFE.....MY WHIP WAS THAT WHITE MONTE NEXT TO URS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> LIKE A KID AT CHRISTMAS THAT JUST UNWRAPPED HIS NEW TOYS!!!! MORE CHROME TO COME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 30 2009, 10:04 PM~14345231
> *im liking where this is goin man. when do we get to see the "top secret" panel patterns? :thumbsup:
> *


hmmmmmmm could it be the patterns cut into the panel :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 01:38 AM~14348856
> *UR SHIT LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE! A BIG DIFFERENCE FROM WHEN IT WAS BROWN SEEN IT AT STREETLIFE.....MY WHIP WAS THAT WHITE MONTE NEXT TO URS
> *


OH SHIT YEAH MAN MAN THAT MONTE WAS HELLA CLEAN IT WAS UNDER THE PLASTIC SO I COULDNT SEE THE DETAILS!!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 04:18 AM~14349047
> *hmmmmmmm could it be the patterns cut into the panel :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


NO THATS BEEN DONE ALRDY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 30 2009, 10:48 PM~13437224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kaka its this one i believe? we gotta fogive him he a lil slow lol :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SOME OF THESE PICTURES THERE ONE PAGE ONE IMA DIG SOME MORE PICS OUT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 1 2009, 10:24 AM~14351217
> *kaka its this one i believe? we gotta fogive him he a lil slow lol  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 1 2009, 01:03 PM~14350992
> *NO THATS BEEN DONE ALRDY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was going to tell you that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 30 2009, 10:38 PM~13437034
> *THIS IS MY OTHER COUPE I AM GOING TO USE THE HEADER AND BUMPERS OFF OF THIS ONE FOR THE 90 CONVERSION
> 
> 
> ...


nice, but your in AZ right. Having to ship it here would kill the deal.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 02:47 PM~14353904
> *I was going to tell you that :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH I KNOW LIKE I SAID ITS NOT WHAT IM DOING THAT HASNT BEEN DONE B4 ITS THA WAY IM DOING IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 1 2009, 07:04 PM~14354772
> *YEAH I KNOW LIKE I SAID ITS NOT WHAT IM DOING THAT HASNT BEEN DONE B4 ITS THA WAY IM DOING IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

HOMIE YOU KILLEN EM WITH THAT BLACK I LOVE THE COLOR IT JUST SPELLS MURDER NICE BUILD MAKES ME WANNA MURDER OUT MINE INSPIRATION LIKE A MU-FU :biggrin: KA


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice build up homie its lookin real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

u get my pm homie?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+Jul 7 2009, 06:30 AM~14400846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP JUST PMMD YOU BAC


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good , keep it gangsta


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jul 7 2009, 07:49 PM~14407152
> *looking good , keep it gangsta
> *


THANX FAM IM JUST TRYIN TO DO MY THANG


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

give u a ttt..


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Jul 8 2009, 02:42 AM~14409266
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice avi homie :wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 04:01 AM~14409849
> *nice avi homie :wow:
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

I KNOW EVERYONE IS WAITING MORE PICCS BUT THINGS ARE MOVING KIND OF SLOW BUT I SHOULD HAVE SOME SOON I PROMISE!!! :0 :0


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

looking good homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 8 2009, 04:03 PM~14413319
> *I KNOW EVERYONE IS WAITING MORE PICCS BUT THINGS ARE MOVING KIND OF SLOW BUT I SHOULD HAVE SOME SOON I PROMISE!!! :0  :0
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 12 2009, 10:21 AM~14448232
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn+Jul 11 2009, 06:53 PM~14445637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...YOU CRAZY *** WHY YOU GOTTA BE BUSTIN MY BALLS LIKE THAT..... IM COMIN BROTHA ITS COMING.... :roflmao:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 13 2009, 10:37 AM~14455852
> *THANX FAM YOURS IS COMING ALONG TIGHT AS WELL!!!
> LOL...YOU CRAZY *** WHY YOU GOTTA BE BUSTIN MY BALLS LIKE THAT..... IM COMIN BROTHA ITS COMING.... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Really nice build bro, lookn firm already


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jul 25 2009, 03:41 AM~14577453
> *Really nice build bro, lookn firm already
> *


tha :biggrin: :biggrin: nks homie im inthe home stretch now almost done TAKING DONATONS :wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 25 2009, 05:05 PM~14579805
> *tha :biggrin:  :biggrin: nks homie im inthe home stretch now almost done TAKING DONATONS :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jul 27 2009, 12:22 PM~14594101
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 28 2009, 01:30 AM~14601989
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Steady Mobbin (Jun 12, 2009)

hey i just have a question i have a 83 coupe also with a 4100 ive seen alot of people putting a LT1 in it but i live in cali so we have to smog our cars here so will it pass somg test with a LT1


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steady Mobbin_@Aug 2 2009, 12:54 AM~14650655
> *hey i just have a question i have a 83 coupe also with a 4100 ive seen alot of people putting a LT1 in it but i live in cali so we have to smog our cars here so will it pass somg test with a LT1
> *


 YEAH I DONT SEE WHY NOT YOU SHOULNT HAVE A PROBLEM!!! AS LONG AS ALL THE SENSOR AND SHIT ARE ALL PLUGGED IN AND INSTALLED PROPERLY


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by little chris+Aug 2 2009, 12:30 AM~14650551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 31 2009, 10:33 PM~14058070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Westup fam!!! I'll be back in mississippi by the end of next week. Still here in L.A. been here longer than I expected. The molding should take about a week to complete with the new concept. Need those bumper pieces.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Aug 3 2009, 03:24 PM~14662416
> *Westup fam!!! I'll be back in mississippi by the end of next week. Still here in L.A. been here longer than I expected. The molding should take about a week to complete with the new concept. Need those bumper pieces.
> *


I GOT YOU MY DUDE JUST HIT ME WHEN YOU GET BACC DOWN THERE ILL HAVE EM SHIPPED TO YOU ASAP


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

what up mack :cheesy:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Get the hump out your back and get Mo' those bumper pieces! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 1 2009, 01:33 AM~14058070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood+Aug 3 2009, 11:14 PM~14668139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YOU KNOW THERE GOING TO BE DANGEROUS WHEN CADDY MO IS ON THE TASK :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:worship: :worship: Mo :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 10:00 PM~14678346
> *:worship: :worship: Mo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: YOU ALREADY KNOW...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:happysad: real reconize real


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

real nice build


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 6 2009, 04:27 AM~14691089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THANX HOMIE


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tcg64_@Aug 11 2009, 09:07 PM~14742112
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looking good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Aug 11 2009, 09:26 PM~14742373
> *Looking good bro! :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SUP HOMIES


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Aug 15 2009, 10:34 PM~14781202
> *SUP HOMIES
> *



Are you in the Chi?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

how about some new pics or would that be too much to ask for :dunno:


----------



## 84 Fleetwood (May 29, 2006)

Thats rite loc....cool azz brougham....Ive been doing very little to mine cus my job is non existant--I gotta pay bills and my caddy have to take the bacc burner--I cant wait to to do my body work and paint---your car is tight man...I hope to c some more pics.....that shop you at know what they doing..keep up tha good work-----


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+Aug 16 2009, 09:04 PM~14788134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALOT HOMIE I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL WHEN I FINALLY GOT MINE DONE I WAS HAPPY A HELL KEEP AT IT YOU'LL GET IT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 05:21 AM~14790257
> *how about some new pics or would that be too much to ask for :dunno:
> *


HERES SOME PICCS OF MY NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY AND THIS IS ONE OF THE REASONS THE CADDY IS TAKING SO LONG




























:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Aug 20 2009, 09:35 AM~14826225
> *HERES SOME PICCS OF MY NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY AND THIS IS ONE OF THE REASONS THE CADDY IS TAKING SO LONG
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Aug 20 2009, 11:35 AM~14826225
> *HERES SOME PICCS OF MY NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY AND THIS IS ONE OF THE REASONS THE CADDY IS TAKING SO LONG
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: hopper :biggrin: ?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Aug 20 2009, 11:25 PM~14835597
> *:0  :cheesy: hopper  :biggrin: ?
> *


VERY SOON MY FRIEND :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

DAMN!!! CUZ!!! I Cant keep up with you slow down a lil bit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Aug 21 2009, 08:46 PM~14844076
> *DAMN!!! CUZ!!!  I Cant keep up with you slow down a lil bit!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL IM JUST TRING TO BE LIKE YOU :wave:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Y every whip blue tho.??? :biggrin:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Clean homie


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATM_LAunitic_@Aug 22 2009, 05:37 PM~14849697
> *Y every whip blue tho.??? :biggrin:
> *


my president is blacc....my malibu blue...and i be gotdamn if my spokes aint too :biggrin:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Aug 23 2009, 01:01 AM~14852561
> *my president is blacc....my malibu blue...and i be gotdamn if my spokes aint too :biggrin:
> *


I can digg it cuzzin


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

That black is gonna be killin em.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Damn i've never seen this topic,cars looking bad ass bro,you took it to the right place. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20+Aug 22 2009, 09:29 PM~14851402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX ALOT CUZ YEAH TODD AND THE BOYS REALLY KNOW WHAT THEIR DOING!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

I'll be there sooner or later fam!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Aug 20 2009, 11:35 AM~14826225
> *HERES SOME PICCS OF MY NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY AND THIS IS ONE OF THE REASONS THE CADDY IS TAKING SO LONG
> 
> 
> ...


fixed :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago+Sep 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15009984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GETTING THERE DIDNT WANT YOU GUYS TO FOR GET ABOUT ME :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet..........both of em


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Oct 18 2009, 09:53 PM~15397378
> *sweet..........both of em
> *


THANX FAM


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## .... (Oct 21, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

I KNOW ITS BEEN A WHILE BUT MY FRAME IS FINALLY DONE AND GOING TO BE REASSEMBLED VERY SOON WILL HAVE MORE PICS COMING UP!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Nov 20 2009, 08:08 PM~15730286
> *I KNOW ITS BEEN A WHILE BUT MY FRAME IS FINALLY DONE AND GOING TO BE REASSEMBLED VERY SOON WILL HAVE MORE PICS COMING UP!!!
> *


yes it has


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 06:17 PM~15863207
> *yes it has
> *


I KNOW MY DUDE TIMES IS HARD BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Dec 4 2009, 03:52 AM~15867642
> *I KNOW MY DUDE TIMES IS HARD BUT ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:
> *


your preaching to the choir :yessad:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2009, 07:34 AM~15868590
> *your preaching to the choir :yessad:
> *


BUT I CANTS STAY GONE TOO LONG


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mayne what up my ***** :0


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Nice build lac lookin clean


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2009, 08:26 PM~15884072
> *mayne what up my *****  :0
> *


SLIM THUGGA WH :biggrin: AT IT DEW MY DUDE? HOWS EVERYTHING IN THE LONE STAR STATE PIMP??


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 6 2009, 05:51 PM~15891265
> *Nice build lac lookin clean
> *


THANX FAM


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

Sliding thru fam!!!!


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

Mac, me and this cat gonna ride with you.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 13 2009, 01:08 PM~15968209
> *Mac, me and this cat gonna ride with you.
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO WHEN YOU GONE LEARN HOW


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Dec 13 2009, 09:17 PM~15972546
> *LMAO WHEN YOU GONE LEARN HOW
> *


Learn how to what?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 14 2009, 12:04 AM~15974331
> *Learn how to what?
> *


C-WALK FOOL....LOL


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

DAMN LOC . IM FEELIN THE MALIbU..KEEP RIPPIN IN THE MIDWEST!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood+Dec 17 2009, 07:03 AM~16007477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN WHERE YOU BEEN AT STRANGER?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

My internet was shut off and so were my phones but they are back on now. any new pics?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Dec 21 2009, 11:22 AM~16046981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I DO BUT NOT POSTING JUST YET ILL BE GOING TO PICC UP THE CAR NEXT MONTH SO ILL BE POSTIN UP MORE PICS THEN :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Dec 21 2009, 07:08 PM~16052198
> *
> I DO BUT NOT POSTING JUST YET ILL BE GOING TO PICC UP THE CAR NEXT MONTH SO ILL BE POSTIN UP MORE PICS THEN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 26 2009, 11:06 AM~16093591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 23 2010, 08:27 AM~16384504
> *looking good
> *


THANX FAM :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

Looking good bro , dint you use to hang out at moo & oinks back in the day?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 23 2010, 10:57 PM~16390929
> *Looking good bro , dint you use to hang out at moo & oinks back in the day?
> *


YEAH FAM THAT WAS MANY MOONS AGO WHO IS THIS?


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jan 24 2010, 02:40 AM~16391717
> *YEAH FAM THAT WAS MANY MOONS AGO WHO IS THIS?
> *



I knew you looked familiar i was the guy who owned that ugly ass Packard. dont know if you remember.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> I knew you looked familiar i was the guy who owned that ugly ass Packard. dont know if you remember.
> 
> [/quote LOL THATS WASSUP FUNNY YOU REMEMER I GOT A LIL BIGGER HOW HAVE YOU BEEN
> 
> ...


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK IM TRING TO MAKE OUT FOR THE LRM PHX SHOW SO HERES A PIC OF IT JUST BUFFED 







THEN IT OFF TO THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP!!! MORE FLICCS TO COME


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: Caddy is lookin tight man


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 25 2010, 09:20 PM~16411117
> *:thumbsup:  Caddy is lookin tight man
> *


THANX HOMIE TRYN TO BE LIKE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

FINALLY GOT THE CAR BUFFED AND READY TO GO TO THE INTERIOR SHOP SHITTY PIC BUT YOULL GET THE IDEA


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

clean, i love black fleets


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

ok your back on it good looking good bro cant wait to see it come along!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK THE CAR IS BACK FROM THE INTERIOR SHOP BUT I STILL GOTTA SEND MY DASH TO AZ SO THEY CAN INSTALL IT! OK I ADMITT IVE BEEN A LIL SLOW ON GETTIN IT DOWN THERE BUT ILL GET IT DONE BY NEXT WEEK OR SO BUT NONE THE LESS THEY DID A GREAT JOB ON MY TOP AND INTERIOR HERE ARE SUM BEFORE AND AFTER PICS!!!

















































SUEDE HEADLINER HARD TO SEE PIC CAME OUT BRIGHT







DOOR PANELS AND BACC SEAT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST THE NEW TOP LIKE I SAID I STILL HAVE TO PUT THE FRONT SEATS IN BUT IM NOT UNTIL I INSTALL THE NEW DASH WHICH WILL BE IN ABOUT A WEEK OR SO,SO BARE WITH ME :biggrin: OLD TOP!!!














NEW TOP!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Feb 5 2010, 12:33 PM~16522544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX 90COUPE I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR TURN OUT AS WELL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 5 2010, 03:02 PM~16522797
> *THANX BILL I LIKE THE WAY YOURS IS COMING ALONG TOO AND I MAY NEED YOUR INSIGHT ON POLISHING SUM TRIMS :biggrin:
> THANX 90COUPE I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR TURN OUT AS WELL
> *


no problem man, anytime you need anything just holler at me dogg


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 5 2010, 01:36 PM~16523133
> *no problem man, anytime you need anything just holler at me dogg
> *


for sure i will


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

TTT for a cool ass dude!!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Feb 5 2010, 07:30 PM~16526366
> *TTT  for a cool ass dude!!!!
> *


MAN BROTHA IM JUST TRYN TO DO WAT I DO :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

WELL FINALLY MADE IT OVER TO MY HOMIES SHOP WHERE THE LAST OF THE ASSEMBLY WILL BE DONE!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERES THE NEW FRAME THAT WAS RECENTLY DONE GETTING READY TO MOLD,PAINT,AND LEAF! GOT CAUGHT IN THE RAIN ON THE TOW SO THAT EXPLAINS THE SURFACE RUST!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ME AND SUM OF THE CLUB BROTHERS KICCIN IT IN TULSA LAST YEAR CANT WAIT TILL THIS YEAR MIDWESTCOAST WILL BE THERE :biggrin:




























/Jvixen01














:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 15 2010, 02:14 PM~16618979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cars coming together well, looking good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 15 2010, 03:22 PM~16619829
> *Cars coming together well, looking good homie. :thumbsup:
> *


thank you sir are you guys comin this year


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 15 2010, 05:55 PM~16620519
> *thank you sir are you guys comin this year
> *


I haven't missed Tulsa since we went in 01. Don't plan on going to too many others maybe STL. When's its debut?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Feb 15 2010, 07:11 PM~16621810
> *I haven't missed Tulsa since we went in 01.  Don't plan on going to too many others maybe STL. When's its debut?
> *


SOMETIME IN MAY


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 15 2010, 01:14 PM~16618979
> *ME AND SUM OF THE CLUB BROTHERS KICCIN IT IN TULSA LAST YEAR CANT WAIT TILL THIS YEAR MIDWESTCOAST WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BROTHAS DOING IT, NICE TOPIC


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 17 2010, 12:32 AM~16637432
> *BROTHAS DOING IT, NICE TOPIC
> *


THANX BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK FINALLY MADE IT OVER TO MY STORAGE AND GRABBED MY DASH, ITS ABOUT TIME TOO THE SHOP'S BEEN ON MY ASS ABOUT SHIPPIN IT TO THEM IM HOLDIN UP PROGRESS LOL!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jan 24 2010, 06:03 PM~16396096
> *:biggrin:
> *




Been good homeboy  


TTT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 21 2010, 04:18 PM~16679920
> *Been good homeboy
> TTT
> *


THATS WASSUP


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THESE ARE SOME OF THE CADDIES THAT INSPIRED ME




























ANY THING THAT THIS MAN DOES INSPIRES ME FORRREAL 














LAST BUT NOT LEAST MY MAN GANGSTA'S SANTANA NOT A LAC BUT HIS SHIT IS A LOWRIDER ICON FORREAL BY THE WAY AINT HE GETTIN OUT SOON?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 28 2010, 11:10 PM~16756574
> *:wave:
> *


what up fam :wave:


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 23 2010, 03:04 PM~16701978
> *THESE ARE SOME OF THE CADDIES THAT INSPIRED ME
> 
> 
> ...


Dont trip we got this!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
West good fam!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> Dont trip we got this!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> West good fam!!!
> OH YEAH ITS GONNA BE A GOOD LOOK ONCE YOU FINISH ADDIN YOUR MAGIC TO MY MASTERPIECE WERE GONNA MAKE HISTORY...LITERALLY


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK SO I SHIPPED OUT MY DASH, ORDERED MY SUSP, AND IS CURRENTLY PUTTIN THE CAR 2GETHER HOPEFULLY WILL HAVE PICS THIS WK END CANT WAIT I HATE NOT HAVIN PICS, OH YEAH IM ORDERIN MY WHEELS TOO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

tight, cant wait to veiw


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERES A VIDEO OF CHALIO GRINDIN THE FRAME BEFORE PAINT PUTTIN IN WORK


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ONE MORE VIDEO


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERES SOME FRAME SHOTS OF IT BEING GROUND DOWN ALMOST THERE :biggrin:

























































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lookin


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Mar 12 2010, 09:50 PM~16876593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX SIR


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 12 2010, 10:15 PM~16875495
> *HERES A VIDEO OF CHALIO GRINDIN THE FRAME BEFORE PAINT PUTTIN IN WORK
> *


Looking real good, fam! You are not playing around!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 13 2010, 04:27 AM~16878694
> *Looking real good, fam! You are not playing around!
> *


THANX CUZ WE IN THE HOME STRETCH NOW :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

nice its startn 2 look real good so far uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Perfection_@Mar 15 2010, 09:56 PM~16902416
> *nice its startn 2 look real good so far  uffin:
> *


THANX FAM


----------



## MiiXEDMAMii25 (Sep 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see the body on


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiiXEDMAMii25_@Mar 18 2010, 02:30 AM~16924814
> *Can't wait to see the body on
> *


THANX ME TOO :biggrin: IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 12 2010, 09:15 PM~16875495
> *HERES A VIDEO OF CHALIO GRINDIN THE FRAME BEFORE PAINT PUTTIN IN WORK
> *


frame came out nice mayne


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2010, 08:30 AM~16926027
> *frame came out nice mayne
> *


thanx skim i appreciate it


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF THE FRAME WIT THE BRIDGE IN STILL NEEDS A LIL GRINDIN ON BUT HERE IT IS

















































AND HERE ARE THE CUT OUTS


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

CANT WAIT TO GET THIS HARD WORK DONE AND GET BACC TO THE PRETTY STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 20 2010, 06:36 PM~16947346
> *CANT WAIT TO GET THIS HARD WORK DONE AND GET BACC TO THE PRETTY STUFF :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE FUN PART!


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Mar 13 2010, 05:27 AM~16878694
> *Looking real good, fam! You are not playing around!
> *


x2 macs making big moves ..


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 21 2010, 11:47 AM~16952902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FAM IM TRYN  :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 22 2010, 09:25 AM~16961032
> *
> *


DAMN WHAT UP STRANGER


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 22 2010, 07:27 PM~16967715
> *DAMN WHAT UP STRANGER
> *


Sup homie 
:wave:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK FELLAS I NEED CROWD PARTICIPATION HERE IM HAVIN A HARD TIME DECIDING WHICH ONE I SHOULD GO WITH AN ALL BLK DISH OR A DISH WITH THE CHROME OUTTER LIP AS YOU ALL KNOW MY CADDY IS ALL BLK AND CHROME AND BLUE I WAS PERSONALLY GOIN TO GO WIT THE ALL BLK DISH BUT NOW IM REALLY STARTIN TO DIG THE CHROME OUTTER LIP WHAT DO YOU THINK HERES TWO EXAMPLES ONE OF EACH


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERES THE FRAME WIRE BRUSHED AND CLEANED UP ALMOST READY TO PAINT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DAMN THEM WELDS ARE SICK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 12:17 PM~16973833
> *Sup homie
> :wave:
> *


YOUR AVATAR TRIPS ME OUT LOL


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 11:33 PM~17041002
> *DAMN THEM WELDS ARE SICK
> *


 :yessad: :wave:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

IMO.. CHrome Lip would look good


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ID GO WITH THE CHROME LIP. ALL BLACK IS TOO MUCH WITH THE BLACK TIRE IMO. THEY START LOOKING LIKE STOCKS TO ME. BUT THATS JUST ME :dunno:


----------



## Secret Garden (May 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 30 2010, 05:48 PM~17047670
> *ID GO WITH THE CHROME LIP. ALL BLACK IS TOO MUCH WITH THE BLACK TIRE IMO. THEY START LOOKING LIKE STOCKS TO ME. BUT THATS JUST ME :dunno: 2x
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88+Mar 30 2010, 05:27 PM~17047464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 YEAH THANX GUYS I AGREE AND GAVE IT SOME SERIOUS THOUGHT THATS WHY I WENT A HEAD AND ORDERED SUM BLK DISH CHRM LIPS SO ITS OFFICIAL  :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Secret Garden_@Mar 30 2010, 05:54 PM~17047732
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 30 2010, 05:48 PM~17047670
> *ID GO WITH THE CHROME LIP. ALL BLACK IS TOO MUCH WITH THE BLACK TIRE IMO. THEY START LOOKING LIKE STOCKS TO ME. BUT THATS JUST ME :dunno:
> *


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 29 2010, 10:35 PM~17040529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK EVERYONE THE FRAME HAS BEEN PAINTED AND I WILL POST PICS SOON!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I agree. Sometimes less is more.


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 30 2010, 06:48 PM~17047670
> *ID GO WITH THE CHROME LIP. ALL BLACK IS TOO MUCH WITH THE BLACK TIRE IMO. THEY START LOOKING LIKE STOCKS TO ME. BUT THATS JUST ME :dunno:
> *


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 1 2010, 01:18 PM~17067167
> *I agree. Sometimes less is more.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ALMOST READY TO POST MORE YALL STAY TUNED :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookn tight mayne


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Apr 10 2010, 10:20 PM~17156542
> *lookn tight mayne
> *


thanx cuz its gettin on my nerves tho im ready to bring my bitch home already :banghead:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

GOT A SURPRISE IN THE MAIL 2DAY1/MAC%20FRAME%20AND%20O%20COUPE/100_3300.jpg[/img]







GOT MY Z'S ON ORDER BUT WILL ROLL ON THESE FOR NOW


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MY NEW CHROME SUSP.










































GETTIN READY TO PUT THE REAR END 2GETHER 2MRRW SO DIDNT WANNA UNWRAP IT ALL JUST YET


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh damn Playa!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Apr 14 2010, 06:29 PM~17194735
> *Oh damn Playa!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 14 2010, 05:19 PM~17194055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW ITS TIME FOR LEAFING,MURALS AND ENGRAVING :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MAN FINALLY AFTER HAVING TO PAINT THE FRAME TWICE FINALLY GOT THE CHRM ON THE SUSP.STILL WAITIN FOR COILS AND CLYNDRS TO COME IN BUT HERES JUST A SNEAK PEEK MORE TO COME


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 20 2010, 01:48 PM~17249374
> *MAN FINALLY AFTER HAVING TO PAINT THE FRAME TWICE FINALLY GOT THE CHRM ON THE SUSP.STILL WAITIN FOR COILS AND CLYNDRS TO COME IN BUT HERES JUST A SNEAK PEEK MORE TO COME
> 
> 
> ...


EXCUSE THE SHITTY CAMERA PHONE PICS :uh:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: midwestcoast, Q-DEVILLE, Johnny_mumbles, ElMeroPelotero






:wave:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 20 2010, 01:57 PM~17249476
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: midwestcoast, Q-DEVILLE, Johnny_mumbles, ElMeroPelotero
> 
> ...


SLIM DONT BE SLIDIN THRU WITOUT SAYIN WAT UP


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK HERES MORE FLICCS OF THE FRAME STILL NOT QUITE DONE BUT HERES WATS DONE SO FAR


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 21 2010, 12:50 AM~17255655
> *OK HERES MORE FLICCS OF THE FRAME STILL NOT QUITE DONE BUT HERS WATS  DONE SO FAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

black and chrome dont get know better


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> :thumbsup:
> [/b]


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Apr 21 2010, 10:37 AM~17258789
> *black and chrome dont get know better
> *


THANX FAM


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 21 2010, 12:50 AM~17255655
> *OK HERES MORE FLICCS OF THE FRAME STILL NOT QUITE DONE BUT HERS WATS  DONE SO FAR
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, kin folk! :0 :0 :0


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

looks like shes coming along nicely! :wow:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin fresh homie, real tight


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

nice build homie!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO+Apr 22 2010, 09:24 AM~17269873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX BROTHA ITS THE YEAR OF THE CADDIES :0


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK JUST ORDERED MY SETUP TODAY HAD SUM PROBLEMS AT FIRST BUT THEY TOOK CARE OF ME BIG UP TO MY BOY BIG M AT BLACC MAGIC GOOD LOOKIN


----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)

You should have got at me on them hydraulic parts. I would showed u some love on it!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Apr 27 2010, 09:58 PM~17325745
> *You should have got at me on them hydraulic parts. I would showed u some love on it!!
> *



what brand you sell? Im looking for a set-up too. PM me.


----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)

PITBULL


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Apr 27 2010, 09:58 PM~17325745
> *You should have got at me on them hydraulic parts. I would showed u some love on it!!
> *


I ASKED WHO HAD THE HOOK UP IN THE CLUB TALKED TO A COUPLE PEOPLE EVERYBODY WANTED AN ARM AND A LEG


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 28 2010, 12:31 AM~17327169
> *I ASKED WHO HAD THE HOOK UP IN THE CLUB TALKED TO A COUPLE PEOPLE EVERYBODY WANTED AN ARM AND A LEG
> *


 thats what i got!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Apr 27 2010, 09:58 PM~17325745
> *You should have got at me on them hydraulic parts. I would showed u some love on it!!
> *


STILL NEED SUM PUMPS THO


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 10:41 AM~17330123
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Apr 27 2010, 09:58 PM~17325745
> *You should have got at me on them hydraulic parts. I would showed u some love on it!!
> *


no shit keep it in the family


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 5 2009, 09:26 PM~14108928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Apr 30 2010, 08:54 PM~17356214
> *Nice :biggrin:
> *


THANX FAM :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*looking good cuzzin  *


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@May 1 2010, 04:30 AM~17358003
> *looking good cuzzin
> *


THANX CUZ


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 sweet!!!


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking good keep it up!!


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

LOOK!NG GOOD KEEP !T UP.....


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+May 1 2010, 02:42 PM~17360624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOIN MY BEST :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jun 6 2009, 03:18 AM~14109945
> *:0    :wow:  :thumbsup: DAMN THATS BLACK HOMIE!!!!
> *


:rofl: thats exactly what I was thinkin :rofl: :thumbsup: lookin good bro


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

TTT

looking good brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 2 2010, 11:04 AM~17365512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: THANKS FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## REDEMPTION (Sep 29, 2009)

shits looking goood ..who did ur upper an lowers jus curious ?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast+Apr 27 2010, 11:47 PM~17325583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant go wrong with black magic. :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REDEMPTION+May 8 2010, 10:29 PM~17431880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

nice build. gotta luv them 2dr's


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@May 9 2010, 08:46 PM~17438427
> *nice build. gotta luv them 2dr's
> *


THANX FAM I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nice shit locs


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

love it mayne....


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+May 12 2010, 12:25 PM~17466576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FAM


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT???? GAY


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 13 2010, 05:31 AM~17475170
> *WHAT???? GAY
> *


YEAH I DIDNT STUDDA THIS AINT THE THREAD FOR BULLSHIT PIMPIN SO KEEP IT MOVIN WIT THAT KID SHIT, I DONT GET ON YO SHIT PLAYIN GAMES LIKE I KNOW YOU SO DONT COME ON MINE WIT THAT CUZ YOU DONT KNOW ME :angry:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

PUT STROKES IN


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 13 2010, 02:47 PM~17478723
> *PUT STROKES IN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 13 2010, 03:38 PM~17478626
> *YEAH I DIDNT STUDDA THIS AINT THE THREAD FOR BULLSHIT PIMPIN SO KEEP IT MOVIN WIT THAT KID SHIT, I DONT GET ON YO SHIT PLAYIN GAMES LIKE I KNOW YOU SO DONT COME ON MINE WIT THAT CUZ YOU DONT KNOW ME :angry:
> *


WELL JUS GIVIN PROPS BUT FUCK IT THEN FOOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 13 2010, 01:30 PM~17479116
> *WELL JUS GIVIN PROPS BUT FUCK IT THEN FOOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


OH OK THEN MY MISTAKE SOUNDED LIKE YOU WAS TRYN TO CLOWN ALL GOOD :0


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> Thats a nice looking frame and bright work. I haven't read the whole topic, but just woundering what type of engine/tranny you are going to run with this Fleet?
> [/b]


383 STROKER 350 TURBO TRANS :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

never that homie, i dont do dumb shit like that, just flowing up on your build looks liks its going to turn out badass


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 13 2010, 08:04 PM~17482058
> *383 STROKER 350 TURBO TRANS :0
> *


383 awwww shyt..damn looks like your tryin to run dem boys from light to light whail bangin bumper on dat azz. :0


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 14 2010, 05:23 AM~17487353
> *never that homie, i dont do dumb shit like that, just flowing up on your build looks liks its going to turn out badass
> *


YEA THATS THE GOAL CUZ I HOPE SO BITING MY FINGA NAILS OFF WAITIN FOR THE FINISHED PRODUCT hno: 



> 383 awwww shyt..damn looks like your tryin to run dem boys from light to light whail bangin bumper on dat azz.  :0
> [/b]


YEAH IM THINKIN BOUT INSTALLIN A PARACHUTE AND A WHEELIE BAR :biggrin: :sprint: :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 13 2010, 11:47 AM~17478723
> *PUT STROKES IN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@May 15 2010, 10:37 AM~17498340
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP FAM


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

NICE BUILD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@May 15 2010, 08:09 PM~17501389
> *NICE BUILD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


THANX :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0 I LIKES


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 16 2010, 09:12 AM~17505042
> *:0 I LIKES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice build


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 17 2010, 07:06 PM~17520414
> *Nice build
> *


THANX FAM :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 13 2010, 08:04 PM~17482058
> *383 STROKER 350 TURBO TRANS :0
> *


*Deeeezamn cuz, muhfuca gon be on smash! Put video up when you throw the drivetrain in G....  *


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@May 17 2010, 09:38 PM~17522621
> *Deeeezamn cuz, muhfuca gon be on smash! Put video up when you throw the drivetrain in G....
> *


OH YOU ALREADY KNOW CUZ IMA GO FROM GAS HOPPIN THE BLVD.TO BURNIN EM UP AT THE TRACC...LOL


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 18 2010, 12:16 AM~17523185
> *OH YOU ALREADY KNOW CUZ IMA GO FROM GAS HOPPIN THE BLVD.TO BURNIN EM UP AT THE TRACC...LOL
> *


Now dats whats up.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 13 2010, 06:04 PM~17482058
> *383 STROKER 350 TURBO TRANS :0
> *


NOW DATS WTF IM TALMBOUT!!!!!!!! GOTTA PUT SOME "GIT" UP UNDER DA LAC  :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> Now dats whats up.
> [/b]


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 18 2010, 01:37 PM~17529440
> *NOW DATS WTF IM TALMBOUT!!!!!!!! GOTTA PUT SOME "GIT" UP UNDER DA LAC    :biggrin:
> *


YEAH SUMTIMES YOU GOTTA STEP OUTSIDE THE BOX DARE TO BE DIFFERENT :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT for da homie


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

//i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa225/Jvixen01/MAC%20FRAME%20AND%20O%20COUPE/May2295002_2.jpg[/img]














TIME 2 GET PARTS CHROMED!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

GOT SUM MORE GOODIES IN THE MAIL THIS MORNING


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

NOW JUST WAITIN ON A FEW MORE THINGS AND ILL BE COMPLETELY DONE WIT MY CUSTOM SET-UP FINALLY.....SHIT :banghead:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 30 2010, 11:45 PM~17650558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't go wrong with HiLow.....


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 4 2010, 10:59 AM~17694687
> *NOW JUST WAITIN ON A FEW MORE THINGS AND ILL BE COMPLETELY DONE WIT MY CUSTOM SET-UP FINALLY.....SHIT :banghead:
> *


I know you might have posted this already....but you going with a single or double to the front.....


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> can't go wrong with HiLow.....
> [/b]


 :yessad: 



> I know you might have posted this already....but you going with a single or double to the front.....
> [/b]


RIGHT NOW A SINGLE BUT THAT MAY CHANGE IN THE NEAR FUTURE


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK NOW HERES THE FUN PART THE ENGINE CLEAN UP IT LOOKS LIKE ITS BEEN SITTING IN IRAQ LOL... CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT,THATS ALL CHROME ON THAT MOTOR WELL...ITS TIME FOR THE RESURECTION OF THE STROKER I HAVE ALL NEW CHROME EVERYTHING SO WERE ABOUT TO GET HER BACC RIGHT


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Lookin good bro..there's gonna be some nice Fleetwood coupes rollin together soon..i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jun 5 2010, 09:09 AM~17702337
> *Lookin good bro..there's gonna be some nice Fleetwood coupes rollin together soon..i cant wait :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW RIGHT IVE BEEN LOADIN UP MY IPOD GETTIN READY FOR THE DAY THE SHOP CALL ME AND TELLS ME SHE READY :biggrin: :around:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERE WIT BOB OVER AT HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS MOCCING UP THE SUSPENSION


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ONE MORE DETOUR JUST GOT THE REGAL OUT THE PAINT SHOP


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 18 2010, 12:25 AM~17821852
> *ONE MORE DETOUR JUST GOT THE REGAL OUT THE PAINT SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


EVEN THO ITS NOT CUT JUST 2 LET THE HATERS KNOW IT DONT STOP WHEN THEY COME ON MY PAGE(THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE) :wow:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 18 2010, 02:25 AM~17821852
> *ONE MORE DETOUR JUST GOT THE REGAL OUT THE PAINT SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't you have a malibu too?? Regal looks nice playboy.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> Don't you have a malibu too?? Regal looks nice playboy.
> [/b]


YEP.THANX FAM I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 24 2010, 10:25 PM~17880341
> *YEP.THANX FAM I APPRECIATE IT
> *


  stockin up on dem Low's huh.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> stockin up on dem Low's huh.
> [/b]


YEP,YEP IMA TRUE CAR ADDICT SUMTIMEZ ITS HARD TO PASS UP A GOOD DEAL FEEL ME


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 18 2010, 02:25 AM~17821852
> *ONE MORE DETOUR JUST GOT THE REGAL OUT THE PAINT SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


i see u got them fresh dog meat vouges


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 18 2010, 12:32 AM~17821875
> *EVEN THO ITS NOT CUT JUST 2 LET THE HATERS KNOW IT DONT STOP WHEN THEY COME ON MY PAGE(THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE) :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 26 2010, 02:17 PM~17893202
> *YEP,YEP IMA TRUE CAR ADDICT SUMTIMEZ ITS HARD TO PASS UP A GOOD DEAL FEEL ME
> *


Ah yea I hear ya loud and clear on dat......I'm the same way.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jun 26 2010, 03:29 PM~17894113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  




> Ah yea I hear ya loud and clear on dat......I'm the same way.
> [/b]


YEAH SO YOU CAN FEEL ME ON DAT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 28 2010, 09:11 PM~17911049
> *YEAH KEEPIN REAL CHICAGO WIT THE MUSTARD AND MAYO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir.....some call me Mr. Car Lot Jones. lol.  

there can never be to meany toys to play with....or cars to ride. lol

I do car's like a woman dose with shoes ya feel me.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> Yes sir.....some call me Mr. Car Lot Jones. lol.
> 
> there can never be to meany toys to play with....or cars to ride. lol
> 
> ...


THATS A B''I''G 10-4


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

*THE LAC BUILD UP IS LOOKING SHARP MAC! THE FINISHED PRODUCT IS CONNA BE SICK! * :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: uffin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

coming together nicely


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago+Jul 1 2010, 11:02 PM~17942249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FAM


----------



## fatassAHM (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 28 2010, 10:06 PM~17029478
> *OK FELLAS I NEED CROWD PARTICIPATION HERE IM HAVIN A HARD TIME DECIDING WHICH ONE I SHOULD GO WITH AN ALL BLK DISH OR A DISH WITH THE CHROME OUTTER LIP AS YOU ALL KNOW MY CADDY IS ALL BLK AND CHROME AND BLUE I WAS PERSONALLY GOIN TO GO WIT THE ALL BLK DISH BUT NOW IM REALLY STARTIN TO DIG THE CHROME OUTTER LIP WHAT DO YOU THINK HERES TWO EXAMPLES ONE OF EACH
> 
> 
> ...


ALL BLACK DAWG


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Damm homie I need a loan :biggrin: cadi coming out clean :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatassAHM+Jul 2 2010, 09:50 PM~17950021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO :uh: THANX FAM :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

UP,UP :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

HERES SOME CLEARER,INTERIOR,TOP AND BODY PICS


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

That top is nice, wish mine came out like that one


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Jul 14 2010, 04:36 PM~18047242
> *That top is nice, wish mine came out like that one
> *


THANX PLAYA


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn...Lookin good man


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> Ah yea I hear ya loud and clear on dat......I'm the same way.
> [/b]


me too :happysad: :wave: wuts up Mr. CripKeeper hno:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Jul 15 2010, 07:43 AM~18052137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS GOIN ON LONG TIME NO C HOMIE :wave:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 15 2010, 01:53 PM~18054409
> *THANX CUZ URS LOOKIN TIGHT AS WELL I MIGHT HAVE TO COME OUT THERE AND RIDE WIT YOU :biggrin:
> 
> WHATS GOIN ON LONG TIME NO C HOMIE :wave:
> *


That would be cool..considering i'm bout the only lowrider in town :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Jul 15 2010, 04:22 PM~18056243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


> [/b]


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

did you get your wood grain window switch trim pieces redone?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18202250
> *did you get your wood grain window switch trim pieces redone?
> *


no im goin 2 :biggrin: tho


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Aug 2 2010, 02:34 AM~18204196
> *no im goin 2  :biggrin: tho
> *


Oh cause I couldnt remember how was doing it thats on lil , do you????


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 2 2010, 07:25 AM~18205300
> *Oh cause I couldnt remember how was doing it thats on lil , do you????
> *


NOPE I NEVER SAW THA TOPIC


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2010, 09:57 AM~18264225
> *would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:
> *


NOT ME PERSONALLY BUT I MIGHT KNOW SUM1 ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 2 2010, 09:25 AM~18205300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my boy john is doing the woodgrain .......hit up arabretard....


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Aug 30 2010, 09:59 AM~18440425
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

tight


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Oct 8 2010, 05:03 PM~18768942
> *tight
> *


THANX CUZ :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

tops for yah!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2010, 11:38 AM~18861127
> *tops for yah!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin good cuzzo


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 4 2010, 10:24 PM~17699522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Oct 20 2010, 04:02 PM~18863132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FAM


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Oct 21 2010, 02:34 AM~18867952
> *thanx skim long time NO C I GOT ALOT MORE DONE JUST HAVENT POSTED PICS YET
> 
> THANX FAM
> *



AHHH snap 2011 nigs ain' t gonna know what hit'em.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> AHHH snap 2011 nigs ain' t gonna know what hit'em.
> [/b]


in more ways than one


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> AHHH snap 2011 nigs ain' t gonna know what hit'em.
> [/b]


thats right fam ''I''ts our year :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 21 2010, 10:20 AM~18870380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Cuzz your build is the shit just stay focused on he Lac


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75HouseofGlass+Nov 8 2010, 11:41 PM~19022641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

LOOKIN HELLA GOOD LOC. LUV DEM LACS. ALL THE PAINT PROCESS BRINGS BACK MEMORIES FOR ME. STAY PUSHIN, 2011 IT DON'T STOP.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> AHHH snap 2011 nigs ain' t gonna know what hit'em.
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Oct 25 2010, 10:54 PM~18908116
> *thats right fam ''I''ts our year :biggrin:
> 
> yeah BUDDY :wow:
> ...


*Tales From The Crip looking real good cuzz.... T"I"me to take these streets bac for the Twenty Eleven and then on! Gon have to C this and my A1-Yola together after I get her 90'd*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 28 2010, 12:37 AM~19179702
> *Tales From The Crip looking real good cuzz.... T"I"me to take these streets bac for the Twenty Eleven and then on! Gon have to C this and my A1-Yola together after I get her 90'd
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Nov 21 2010, 01:08 AM~19121657
> *thanx fam i am trust me
> 
> *


do you have any trim clips for the fleetwood vinyl trim. I need one of each set so I can find some clips online. :worship:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2010, 04:49 PM~19192342
> *do you have any trim clips for the fleetwood vinyl trim. I need one of each set so I can find some clips online. :worship:
> *


NAW FAM I HAD A HARD TIME WIT THOSE MYSELF :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Dec 2 2010, 01:39 AM~19215930
> *NAW FAM I HAD A HARD TIME WIT THOSE MYSELF :nosad:
> *


thats cool I'll prolly just hit up Mr Lac. They got them at the fastenall store but I dont need 25 of them :dunno:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Dec 1 2010, 11:39 PM~19215930
> *NAW FAM I HAD A HARD TIME WIT THOSE MYSELF :nosad:
> *


those were the easiest ones to find and get over here...my paint guy has them all day....i wanna say they were a dime a piece or some shit like that


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Tales from the crip and black dynamite are finally gonna hit these streets together huh. ***** I'm ready show these ****** what it do


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Dec 12 2010, 02:19 PM~19307228
> *Tales from the crip and black dynamite are finally gonna hit these streets together huh. ***** I'm ready show these ****** what it do
> *


 :0


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Dec 12 2010, 11:19 AM~19307228
> *Tales from the crip and black dynamite are finally gonna hit these streets together huh. ***** I'm ready show these ****** what it do
> *


LETS GET IT POPN :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

After all these years, you finaly gettn the caddy out...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Dec 14 2010, 07:03 PM~19327500
> *After all these years, you finaly gettn the caddy out...
> *


This is the second caddy that I brought out but this one is by far the best


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

where are the updates? :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 16 2010, 02:53 PM~19344874
> *where are the updates? :biggrin:
> *


very soon my brother...tryn not to post up any more till complete I'm almost there tho :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Dec 16 2010, 05:15 PM~19345578
> *very soon my brother...tryn not to post up any more till complete I'm almost there tho :biggrin:
> *


man i did the same exact thing so im not even gonna try to complain lol :biggrin: cant wait to see it


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 16 2010, 04:21 PM~19345633
> *man i did the same exact thing so im not even gonna try to complain lol :biggrin: cant wait to see it
> *


THANX BROTHA IM GLAD U UNDASTAND :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 13 2010, 05:54 PM~18038896
> *HERES SOME CLEARER,INTERIOR,TOP AND BODY PICS
> 
> 
> ...





TOP IS COO, BUT YOU SHOULD TELL UR INTERIOR GUY TO DO THE FACTORY STITCH AROUND THE BACK WINDOW SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE THAT PIECE ADDED IN THE MIDDLE. JUS MY 2 HOMEBOY .


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 19 2010, 06:48 PM~19370114
> *TOP IS COO, BUT YOU SHOULD TELL UR INTERIOR GUY TO DO THE FACTORY STITCH AROUND THE BACK WINDOW SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE THAT PIECE ADDED IN THE MIDDLE. JUS MY 2 HOMEBOY .
> *


YEA I KNOW IM ALREADY ON THAT THEY WERE SUPPOSED 2 DO THAT IN THA 1ST PLACE BUT BY THE TIME I HAD CALLD THE GUY TO TELL HIM THEY HAD ALRDY FINISHED AND THE CAR WAS BACC FROM THE INTERIOR SHOP IM GOIN DOWN THERE NEXT MONTH SO IT'LL BE TAKEN CARE OF


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

Westup fam just sliding thru checking u out


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Jan 10 2011, 11:57 PM~19563345
> *Westup fam just sliding thru checking u out
> *


NOTHING MUCH FAM JUST WAITING ON THA BIG DAY :biggrin:  hno: :wow:


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jan 11 2011, 12:35 PM~19566666
> *NOTHING MUCH FAM JUST WAITING ON THA BIG DAY :biggrin:    hno:  :wow:
> *


Thats right


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 20 2011, 05:00 PM~19917760
> *:drama:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE I LAND IN PHX 2MMRW SO NEW PICS IN A FEW DAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 20 2011, 11:07 PM~19919138
> *WHAT UP HOMIE I LAND IN PHX 2MMRW SO NEW PICS IN A FEW DAYZ :biggrin:
> *


thats cool, meanwhile ........










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 20 2011, 08:47 PM~19919438
> *thats cool, meanwhile ........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 21 2011, 02:33 PM~19923363
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> HERES SOME CLEARER,INTERIOR,TOP AND BODY PICS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

nice build homie


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> > HERES SOME CLEARER,INTERIOR,TOP AND BODY PICS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 6 2011, 01:04 AM~20025098
> *:biggrin:
> thanx fam
> *


do you have any pics of the clips that hold the interior back window trim on ???


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2011, 07:20 AM~20026470
> *do you have any pics of the clips that hold the interior back window trim on ???
> *


YOU KNOW WAT IMOUT HERE WIT THE CAR NOW AND I FOUND A BAG OF CLIPS IN THE TRUNK I THINK I MIGHT HAVE EM BUT DONT QUOTE ME JUST YET


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 11 2011, 01:11 PM~20067448
> *YOU KNOW WAT IMOUT HERE WIT THE CAR NOW AND I FOUND A BAG OF CLIPS IN THE TRUNK I THINK I MIGHT HAVE EM BUT DONT QUOTE ME JUST YET
> *


I found some in the salavage yard thanks though. Just fyi.... I got new clips for the front trim piece by the windshield if you need some


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice build homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike1034_@Mar 11 2011, 07:13 PM~20069803
> *Nice build homie :thumbsup:
> *


you member :yes: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK JUST GOT BACC AND I BROKE THE CAR BACC DOWN RE DID THE FRAME AND PAINTED THE BELLY AND PRETTY MUCH REBUILT THE WHOLE CAR IN 3 WEEKS WELL HERE GOES...ILL START WIT THE FRAME 1ST  :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK HERES WHERE I LEFT OFF WITH THE FRAME WASNT HAPPY WIT IT,IT LOOKD LIKE A HOPPER FRAME AS OPPOSED 2 A SHO FRAME SO I DECIDED TO REDO IT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK NOW FRAME MADE IT 2 THE SHOP 1ST WE HAD 2 WELD IN THE MOTOR MOUNTS


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

FRAME REMOLDED AND PAINTED NOW ITS TIME FOR LEAFN AND STRIPEN SO I CALLED CHAVO AND HAD HIM WORK HIS MAGIC :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> FRAME REMOLDED AND PAINTED NOW ITS TIME FOR LEAFN AND STRIPEN SO I CALLED CHAVO AND HAD HIM WORK HIS MAGIC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THEN THE FRAME WAS CLEARD BUFFD AND PUT BACC 2 GETHER


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

NOW ITS TIME FOR THE ENGINE REDO I HAD ALREADY HAD IT REBUILT I JUST NEEDED TO REPAINT AND ADD NEW CHROME


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MEANWHILE THE FRAME AND THE MOTOR'S BACC 2GETHER


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i see u negroooo.... what up homie


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

NOW WE HAD TO SPRAY THE BELLY BUT 1ST HAD TO STRIP


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

NEXT WE PUT THE BODY BACC ON THE FRAME BUT ILL POST EM LATER IM TIRED NOW


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 07:18 AM~20111870
> *NEXT WE PUT THE BODY BACC ON THE FRAME BUT ILL POST EM LATER IM TIRED NOW
> *


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 17 2011, 04:08 AM~20111855
> *i see u negroooo.... what up homie
> *


what up cuz


----------



## Shorty23 (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 03:41 AM~20111817
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 17 2011, 06:21 AM~20112177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Kak u crazy wit all dem animations! Lol!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shorty23+Mar 17 2011, 08:47 AM~20112785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RETARDED :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 12:45 PM~20113081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Kak u crazy wit all dem animations! Lol!
> *


that shit had me rollin when I seen that :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TIME 2 REUNITE THE BODY AND FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

WE FINALLY GOT THE BODY ON BUT THEN I HAD TO FIX THIS UGLY SCRATCH


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

BODY WORK DONE NOW ITS TIME TO SPRAY :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MY BOY JOEY SPRAYED IT UP NOW ITS TIME 2 BRING BACC THAT SHINE


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

midwestcoast, MISTER STRANGER :wave: :h5:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

i dyed my dash now its time to install and wire it up


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*GOOD SHIT MAC!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!* :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 17 2011, 03:08 PM~20115120
> *GOOD SHIT MAC!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!  :biggrin:
> *


THANX FAM ITS ALMOST ON ITS WHY HOME


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

oooo weee...lookin good man..got mine out today..we will be riding soon :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Mar 17 2011, 04:03 PM~20115418
> *oooo weee...lookin good man..got mine out today..we will be riding soon :biggrin:
> *


OH YEA WITHOUT I DOUBT I WISH MY PHONE WASNT ACTING GAY SO I COULD UPLOAD THE REST OF THESE PICS :uh:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

I see you homie. DOIN THANGS :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 17 2011, 04:54 PM~20115748
> *I see you homie. DOIN THANGS  :biggrin:
> *


JUST TRYNA DO MY PART BIG DOG


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

I TOOK THE OLD DASH OUT AND INSTALLED AND WIRED UP THE NEW DIGI


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

PUT THE HEADERS ON DROPPED IN DISTRIBUTOR NOW ITS TIME TO WIRE UP THE MOTOR


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u goin to set the midwest on fire with that 1!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

PUT HEADER ON MEAN WHILE THE HOMIE MIKE CHILLN WIT THE LAC


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 17 2011, 05:50 PM~20116130
> *u goin to set the midwest on fire with that 1!!
> *


IMA TRY MY DUDE :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

DIDNT WANNA WORRY ABOUT BENDING AND CRACCN OVA TIME SO I ORDERD ABS PLASTIC FILLERS THEIR MORE EXPENSIVE BUT THEIR WORTH IT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

where you get them from, what they run a set


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

nice build homie, i like that frame. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Mar 17 2011, 05:55 PM~20116165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FAM :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

I PUT THE TRIM ON


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*looks real nice !!*


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 17 2011, 07:25 PM~20116979
> *looks real nice !!
> *


THANX FAM :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

mac you killin' dah game......KILLIN' DAH GAME :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 17 2011, 07:44 PM~20117166
> *mac you killin' dah game......KILLIN' DAH GAME :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


WAT UP CHRIS TRYN TO C LIKE YOU OG :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 07:25 PM~20116978
> *
> 
> 
> ...





man almost time to roll!!  looks clean!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 08:23 PM~20117609
> *man almost time to roll!!   looks clean!
> *


THANX FAM YEA CAR IS PRETTY MUCH DONE I HAVE WAY MORE PICS PHONE IS ACTING UP SLOW TO DOWN LOAD :uh:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

PICS OF THE MOTOR


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 11:23 PM~20117609
> *man almost time to roll!!   looks clean!
> *


:yes: that lac is wet wet :naughty:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THINKIN BOUT PAINTING MY WHITE WALLS BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

I PUT THE FONT CLIP ON


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Deeeeezamn!!!!!!!!! This muhfucca looking right G!!!! Smashin'!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 11:56 PM~20117926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should hit enter after each


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 18 2011, 12:02 AM~20118004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks really good bro!!!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 17 2011, 08:58 PM~20117950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FAM WE BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 17 2011, 09:03 PM~20118022
> *you should hit enter after each cause it sucks having to scroll sideways :happysad:
> [/b][/quote]
> OH OK I WAS WONDERIN HOW TO DO THAT GOOD LOOKIN :biggrin:*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 11:05 PM~20118039
> *THANX KAKA IS THAT ENUFF PICS 4 U.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> THANX FAM WE BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK :cheesy:  uffin:
> *


The "I" gone be running shit with all these Broughams coming out!!! I just need to get mine 90'd now.. You went all _blacc_ errthing, I went all _white_ errrthing (except the interior, thats a no no :biggrin: )


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Mar 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20118070
> *The "I" gone be running shit with all these Broughams coming out!!! I just need to get mine 90'd now.. You went all blacc errthing, I went all white errrthing (except the interior, thats a no no :biggrin: )
> *


YEA BUDDY LETS DO IM ON THE JOB LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP FINDIN PARTS


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 17 2011, 09:04 PM~20118037
> * looks really good bro!!!!!
> *


THANK YOU SIR :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

midwestcoast, corona62, fleetwoodcoupe, Eazy, 80' DEVILLE' :wave:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 11:11 PM~20118110
> *YEA BUDDY LETS DO IM ON THE JOB LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP FINDIN PARTS
> *


Fa sho Fam  :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Need more pics!!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 11:00 PM~20119079
> *Need more pics!!!!
> *


 LOL...OH THE BEST IS YET TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 09:02 PM~20118004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dasmm came a long way mac ..


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Mar 18 2011, 05:17 AM~20120007
> *dasmm came a long way mac ..
> *


Thanx fam its been a long haul


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 09:02 PM~20118004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it fam looks real good. Cant wait til Im over in Chicago :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mauriceindividuals_@Mar 18 2011, 08:41 PM~20125540
> *Love it fam looks real good. Cant wait til Im over in Chicago  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA COME ON THRU ITS MONEY OUT HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:...PLUS ITS TIME TO SHUT SHIT DOWN  :machinegun:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 18 2011, 02:04 AM~20119099
> *LOL...OH THE BEST IS YET TO COME :biggrin:
> *


:wow:   :wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 19 2011, 05:24 PM~20130576
> *:nicoderm:
> *


WAT UP HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for yah!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 19 2011, 05:05 PM~20130805
> *WAT UP HOMIE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 20 2011, 08:18 AM~20133668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that avi is hot :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 11:04 PM~20119099
> *LOL...OH THE BEST IS YET TO COME :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: updates?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 21 2011, 04:55 PM~20143539
> *:dunno:  updates?
> *


x2 Im sttill waiting for the best pic to be posted :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Mar 21 2011, 01:55 PM~20143539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE :uh: BESIDES HOW ELSE AM I SUPPOSED TO KEEP YOU ON EDGE :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

sneak peak??


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 21 2011, 02:09 PM~20143614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :no:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 21 2011, 05:42 PM~20143811
> *not yet soon :biggrin:  :uh:
> PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE :uh: BESIDES HOW ELSE AM I SUPPOSED TO KEEP YOU ON EDGE :biggrin:
> *


 your right :drama:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 21 2011, 10:49 AM~20142754
> *
> damn that avi is hot :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 22 2011, 11:36 PM~20157960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUZ A FOO 4 THIZ ONE :biggrin: :roflmao: :worship: :boink:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 23 2011, 02:36 AM~20157960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty: :h5:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 11:02 PM~20118004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good so far playboy, putting in dat work.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 22 2011, 11:36 PM~20157960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*luv it !!* :naughty:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> Lookin good so far playboy, putting in dat work.
> [/b]


thanx fam tryn to


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast+Mar 23 2011, 01:40 AM~20158466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20166104
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY GIZ YOU CANT BE COMIN UP ON MY THREAD TAKIN ALL THE ATTENTION.... :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

LOADED UPA FEW BETTR PICS :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 23 2011, 09:44 PM~20166376
> *HEY GIZ YOU CANT BE COMIN UP ON MY THREAD TAKIN ALL THE ATTENTION.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 25 2011, 02:24 AM~20175568
> *LOADED UPA FEW BETTR PICS :biggrin:
> *


where ?? :wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2011, 08:56 AM~20177676
> *where ??  :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 08:56 PM~20117926
> *
> 
> 
> ...





lookin good homie. you almost there!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow man yo shit is lookin amazing!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood+Mar 25 2011, 11:05 AM~20178115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX I THINK THIS IS THE YEAR 4 THE CADDY COUPES :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 22 2011, 11:36 PM~20157960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :naughty: :run: :boink: :roflmao: lol!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 26 2011, 12:31 AM~20182662
> *THANX FAM IM TRYN :biggrin:
> THANX I THINK THIS IS THE YEAR 4 THE CADDY COUPES :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :h5:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2011, 09:59 PM~20182867
> *:yes: :h5:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 26 2011, 01:11 AM~20182989
> *:worship:
> *


:nicoderm: Whens your completion date?? Looks like it isnt too far :no:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 26 2011, 06:48 AM~20184574
> *:nicoderm: Whens your completion date?? Looks like it isnt too far :no:
> *


IM SHOOTN FOR LATE MAY EARLY JUNE STILL GOTTA DO A FEW MORE THINGS WHEN I BRING THE CAR HOME


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

JUST A LIL SNEAK PEAK AT SUMTHIN ELSE CHICAGO SHOULD FEAR MY HOMIE ARMANDO'S BIG BODY BROUGHAM CRUSHER GOT THESE FOR THE FEET
























24k ALL GOLD WHITE-SPOKED DAYTONAS GOIN ON THIS








COMIN THIS SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CHALIO IS DOING ONE HELL OF A JOB!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2011, 10:45 AM~20185594
> *CHALIO IS DOING ONE HELL OF A JOB!
> *


YEA HE IS EVEN THO I HAD TO COME DOWN AND HELP...LMAO...NAW BUT MY MAN IS DOIN THA DAMN THANG NO COMPLAINTS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

Can't wait to see this caddy completed uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 26 2011, 11:45 AM~20185888
> *Can't wait to see this caddy completed  uffin:
> *


ALMOST THERE FAM AND I WANNA SHOW YOU THA MOLDINGS SO BAD BUT I PROMISED MY HOMIE MO I WOULDN SHO EM TILL THEY DONE BUT VERY SOON I THINK ULL BE IMPRESSD HOWS UR CADDY COMIN?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 26 2011, 01:32 PM~20185522
> *JUST A LIL SNEAK PEAK AT SUMTHIN ELSE CHICAGO SHOULD FEAR MY HOMIE ARMANDO'S BIG BODY BROUGHAM CRUSHER GOT THESE FOR THE FEET
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAMNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 26 2011, 03:32 PM~20187556
> *ALMOST THERE FAM AND I WANNA SHOW YOU THA MOLDINGS SO BAD BUT I PROMISED MY HOMIE MO I WOULDN SHO EM TILL THEY DONE BUT VERY SOON I THINK ULL BE IMPRESSD HOWS UR CADDY COMIN?
> *



body work is finished just gotta get it painted


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn! Page 4 just like that. TTT uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 27 2011, 12:06 AM~20190586
> *body work is finished just gotta get it painted
> *


CANT WAIT TO C URS DONE WAT COLOR U GOIN WIT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 26 2011, 12:06 PM~20185389
> *IM SHOOTN FOR LATE MAY EARLY JUNE STILL GOTTA DO A FEW MORE THINGS WHEN I BRING THE CAR HOME
> *


I know you can't wait to get her home.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> I know you can't wait to get her home.
> [/b]


YEA G IM BOUT 2 PULL MY HAIR OUT :around: :banghead:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 29 2011, 04:47 AM~20207968
> *CANT WAIT TO C URS DONE WAT COLOR U GOIN WIT
> *




:dunno: I'm gonna go check em out this weekend


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64 (Jan 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 11:02 PM~20118004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"DAMM!!! UR GONNA KILLEM OUT HERE WIT UR FLEETWOOD MAC!!!! UR CADDY IS LOOKING GOOD!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 22 2011, 10:36 PM~20157960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


De ZaaaM! big O jalopy booty!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 06:25 PM~20116978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms+Mar 29 2011, 08:42 PM~20214246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX AL GOTTA COME HOME AND REPRESENT I CANT LET U HAVE ALL THA SHINE BY YOSELF :biggrin: :thumbsup



> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Mar 29 2011, 10:02 PM~20215050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FAM :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

NO UPDATES YET I JUST LUV THIS ANGLE :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 31 2011, 02:02 AM~20225356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie looking Gud Im re doing mine to keep pushing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Mar 31 2011, 09:48 AM~20227130
> *Dam homie looking Gud Im re doing mine to keep pushing :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE THATS WASSUP :thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 31 2011, 01:02 AM~20225356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: badass build!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Mar 31 2011, 10:40 PM~20233025
> *  :thumbsup: badass build!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanx cuz


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

GOT MY STARTER 2DAY :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 4 2011, 09:57 PM~20261303
> *GOT MY STARTER 2DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sick!! :biggrin: how much??


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 4 2011, 10:08 PM~20261434
> *Sick!!  :biggrin: how much??
> *


IT COST 350 IN JEGS BUT GET THIS I CAUGHT IT ON CRAIGSLIST OUT HERE FROM A ******* FOR 100 BRAND NEW


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 4 2011, 10:20 PM~20261533
> *IT COAST 350 IN JEGS BUT GET THIS I CAUGHT IT ON CRAIGSLIST OUT HERE FROM A ******* FOR 100 BRAND NEW
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 4 2011, 10:24 PM~20261585
> *:wow:  :roflmao:
> *


LMAO I COULDN BELIEVE IT I HAD TO JUMP ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 4 2011, 10:25 PM~20261594
> *LMAO I COULDN BELIEVE I HAD TO JUMP ON IT :biggrin:
> *


Do you have a recent pic of your motor? I cant find it..


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 08:56 PM~20117926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEP :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

:biggrin: Hell yea!!!  








:biggrin:  *whats next?*


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 4 2011, 10:37 PM~20261698
> *:biggrin: Hell yea!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOULL C :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THESE WERE HOW I WAS GONNA DO THA MOLDINGS AT 1ST BUT I FELT THE NEED 2 COME WAAY HARDER SO I CHANGED THEM UP ILL POST PICS OF THE NEW DESIGN ONCE THEIR ON THE CAR


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 4 2011, 10:46 PM~20261791
> *THESE WERE HOW I WAS GONNA DO THA MOLDINGS AT 1ST BUT I FELT THE NEED 2 COME WAAY HARDER SO I CHANGED THEM UP ILL POST PICS OF THE NEW DESIGN ONCE THEIR ON THE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## brayz (May 21, 2007)

and then u were goin to paint them red :dunno: juss phuckin with ya this ride is gonna be sick swang it through tucson when its done ill hook u with a bucket of eegees ull burn up with all that black n no a.c. n a.z. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brayz_@Apr 5 2011, 12:48 AM~20262393
> *and then u were goin to paint them red :dunno: juss phuckin with ya this ride is gonna be sick swang it through tucson when its done ill hook u with a bucket of eegees ull burn up with all that black n no a.c. n a.z. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL..I HEAR YOU THATS WHY ITS COMIN BAC HOME TO CHI-TOWN


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 5 2011, 12:20 AM~20261533
> *IT COST 350 IN JEGS BUT GET THIS I CAUGHT IT ON CRAIGSLIST OUT HERE FROM A ******* FOR 100 BRAND NEW
> *


nice hi torqe starting motor.  

You stole that at that price.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> nice hi torqe starting motor.
> 
> You stole that at that price.
> [/b]


THANX FAM I HAD TO GET IT


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*WUZ UP MAC, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT! GOOD SHIT HOMEBOY!!!* :thumbsup: :yes: uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Apr 5 2011, 05:11 PM~20267384
> *WUZ UP MAC, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT! GOOD SHIT HOMEBOY!!!  :thumbsup:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


THANX FAM CANT WAIT TO C URS TOO HOMIE ALMOST TIME TO TEAR UP THA STREETZ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 5 2011, 01:25 AM~20261594
> *LMAO I COULDN BELIEVE IT I  HAD TO JUMP ON IT :biggrin:
> *


the starter or the ******* ??? :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 5 2011, 07:56 PM~20269066
> *the starter or the ******* ??? :ugh: :scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 5 2011, 10:56 PM~20269066
> *the starter or the ******* ??? :ugh: :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local+Apr 5 2011, 10:59 PM~20269109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

:inout:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 5 2011, 07:56 PM~20269066
> *the starter or the ******* ??? :ugh: :scrutinize:
> *


LMAO.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 6 2011, 10:26 AM~20272413
> *LMAO.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

looking good homie!!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 6 2011, 07:09 PM~20277311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FAM...U HAVENT BEEN ON HERE IN A MIN GLAD U STOPPD THRU
:thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: 
messing around with the caddy logo..


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> > FRAME REMOLDED AND PAINTED NOW ITS TIME FOR LEAFN AND STRIPEN SO I CALLED CHAVO AND HAD HIM WORK HIS MAGIC :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 6 2011, 07:53 PM~20277898
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> messing around with the caddy logo..
> 
> ...


I LIKE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 6 2011, 08:43 PM~20278548
> *I LIKE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks... man that frame is  sick


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 6 2011, 08:49 PM~20278607
> *thanks... man that frame is  sick
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

looks like your almost there, a few more weeks and the Chi streets anin't gonna know what hit'em.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> looks like your almost there, a few more weeks and the Chi streets anin't gonna know what hit'em.
> [/b]


YEA THATS THA GOAL FAM


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 8 2011, 01:02 AM~20288539
> *YEA THATS THA GOAL FAM
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20278541
> *http://youtu.be/b5GlzYWHtJQ
> MY FRAME WEN WE CLEARD IT :biggrin:
> *


looking real good bro!!!


----------



## Shorty23 (Sep 3, 2008)

HERE U GO CUZ...


----------



## Shorty23 (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :run: :rimshot: :boink: :fool2: MAUWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! :inout:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 6 2011, 07:43 PM~20278541
> *http://youtu.be/b5GlzYWHtJQ
> MY FRAME WEN WE CLEARD IT :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Can't wait 


:thumbsup: Where u getting tatted up at the same time? :roflmao: :worship: :worship:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shorty23+Apr 8 2011, 09:21 AM~20290825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U WILD FOR THAT ONE


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shorty23_@Apr 8 2011, 12:21 PM~20290825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badasssssssss :yes:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 10 2011, 04:26 PM~20305065
> *badasssssssss :yes:
> *


THANK YOU SIR :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Apr 10 2011, 04:24 PM~20305052
> *nice
> *


THANX


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Apr 10 2011, 11:36 PM~20308520
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

Vegas Super Show? uffin: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Apr 14 2011, 08:20 AM~20336886
> *Vegas Super Show?  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


without a doubt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

frame is badass :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Apr 14 2011, 08:26 PM~20342232
> *frame is badass :biggrin:
> *


thanx and the rest of the car is ok too :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 14 2011, 08:43 PM~20342374
> *thanx and the rest of the car is ok too :biggrin:
> *


was commenting on the video :roflmao:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 14 2011, 06:07 PM~20341551
> *without a doubt  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump :nicoderm:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 31 2011, 04:02 AM~20225356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local+Apr 14 2011, 09:10 PM~20342533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FAM :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Apr 16 2011, 12:55 AM~20350045
> *uffin:
> *


:wow: :fool2:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 16 2011, 09:18 AM~20351963
> *:wow: :fool2:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 14 2011, 08:07 PM~20341551
> *without a doubt  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Just poppin in seeing whats what.... Car is coming together nicely fam"i"ly..... I know you ready to ice skate that muhthafucca!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Apr 18 2011, 09:01 PM~20369362
> *Just poppin in seeing whats what.... Car is coming together nicely fam"i"ly..... I know you ready to ice skate that muhthafucca!!! :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA BUT MORE THAN THAT IM READY TO BITCH SLAP THESE SO CALLD OG'S AND HATA'Z IM ON A MISSION FEEL ME :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 18 2011, 11:29 PM~20369655
> *HELL YEA BUT MORE THAN THAT IM READY TO BITCH SLAP THESE SO CALLD OG'S AND HATA'Z IM ON A MISSION FEEL ME :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


* :0 :0 :0 On Smash!*


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 18 2011, 11:29 PM~20369655
> *HELL YEA BUT MORE THAN THAT IM READY TO BITCH SLAP THESE SO CALLD OG'S AND HATA'Z IM ON A MISSION FEEL ME :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


I c ya hommie.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 18 2011, 11:29 PM~20369655
> *HELL YEA BUT MORE THAN THAT IM READY TO BITCH SLAP THESE SO CALLD OG'S AND HATA'Z IM ON A MISSION FEEL ME :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 19 2011, 12:29 AM~20369655
> *HELL YEA BUT MORE THAN THAT IM READY TO BITCH SLAP THESE SO CALLD OG'S AND HATA'Z IM ON A MISSION FEEL ME :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 19 2011, 08:14 AM~20372087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

luv da build homie :0


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 25 2011, 05:12 PM~20417604
> *luv da build homie  :0
> *


thanx fam :biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Im still watching!!!

:nicoderm:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Apr 26 2011, 04:17 PM~20425414
> *Im still watching!!!
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


STAY TUNED


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 27 2011, 01:11 AM~20428818
> *STAY TUNED
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :drama: :wow:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

Damn page 7 TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@May 9 2011, 11:36 AM~20513467
> *Damn page 7 TTT
> *


x2 he must be working on the ride :dunno:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms+May 9 2011, 08:36 AM~20513467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA BEEN WORKIN ON SUM CHANGES BUT IM NOT POSTING PICS YET ITS ALMOST DONE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 9 2011, 12:09 PM~20513700
> *BEEN BUSY :biggrin:
> YEA BEEN WORKIN ON SUM CHANGES BUT IM NOT POSTING PICS YET ITS ALMOST DONE
> *


well okay ....... I cleaned my inbox out bro :naughty: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2011, 01:41 PM~20515334
> *well okay ....... I cleaned my inbox out bro :naughty: :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

1 word SICK......see u out there homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COCONUT_@May 11 2011, 07:49 PM~20533595
> *1 word SICK......see u out there homie
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx fam i appreciate that


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 9 2011, 11:09 AM~20513700
> *BEEN BUSY :biggrin:
> YEA BEEN WORKIN ON SUM CHANGES BUT IM NOT POSTING PICS YET ITS ALMOST DONE
> *


  "I" see you playboy.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> "I" see you playboy.
> [/b]


wassup fam


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 9 2011, 10:07 PM~20517559
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 07:25 PM~20116978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cadillac is looking good


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 12 2011, 09:47 PM~20542638
> *cadillac is looking good
> *


THANX


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 12 2011, 10:10 PM~20541603
> *wassup fam
> *


Nothing too much but trying to enjoy this sunshine wail it last...seems this has been a super wet spring. 

out side of the low, everything good your way?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> Nothing too much but trying to enjoy this sunshine wail it last...seems this has been a super wet spring.
> 
> out side of the low, everything good your way?
> [/b]


I HEAR THAT.....
YEA JUST COLD AS SHIT AGAIN...NO SURPRISE THERE BUT JUST GETTN EVERYTHING 2GETHR KEEPIN BUSY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 06:49 PM~20116121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD CUZZO


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 09:15 PM~20549336
> *DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD CUZZO
> *


Thanx fam tryn to be like you big dogs :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking good man...You gonna be ready for the Street Custsom show in Porter County..Bout 15 mins from my house i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow: so whens the big day/show when you bust out the car bro?!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+May 15 2011, 07:32 AM~20555968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOON DONT WANNA PUT A DATE ON IT BECUZ I NEVER MEET IT BUT SOON I C U MOVIN RIGHT ALONG ON URS TOO :yes:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

FINALLY GOT MY TRAILIN ARMS IN 2DAY (TOOK 4 MONTHS) WILL TRY 2 POST PICS 2MMRW


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Lookin great fam


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 16 2011, 09:58 AM~20562581
> *Lookin great fam
> *


THANX FAM :biggrin:


----------



## mr chicago (May 18, 2009)

Car is gonna be hot bruh!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 15 2011, 04:08 PM~20557351
> *I SHOULD BE READY BY THEN KEEPN FINGAZ CROSSD  :uh:  hno:
> SOON DONT WANNA PUT A DATE ON IT BECUZ I NEVER MEET IT BUT SOON I C U MOVIN RIGHT ALONG ON URS TOO :yes:
> *


trying to bro, if I can just get the motivation up to finish the body work :happysad:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2011, 11:56 AM~20571052
> *trying to bro, if I can just get the motivation up to finish the body work :happysad:
> *


man atleast ur car is there wit you mines in another state there sum for ya


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 17 2011, 03:16 PM~20571162
> *man atleast ur car is there wit you mines in another state there sum for ya
> *


damn that sucks :yessad:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2011, 01:55 PM~20571757
> *damn that sucks :yessad:
> *


I KNOW THATS WHY I HAVE SO MANY OTHER CARS TO KEEP ME BUSY TILL MY LAC COMES HOME


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 17 2011, 07:36 PM~20572854
> *I KNOW THATS WHY I HAVE SO MANY OTHER CARS TO KEEP ME BUSY TILL MY LAC COMES HOME
> *


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 17 2011, 06:36 PM~20572854
> *I KNOW THATS WHY I HAVE SO MANY OTHER CARS TO KEEP ME BUSY TILL MY LAC COMES HOME
> *


 :0   digg that playboy.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2011, 08:06 PM~20574344
> *
> *





> :0      digg that playboy.
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2011, 06:10 AM~20576783
> *
> *


WASSUP FELLAZ :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks Gud homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 19 2011, 01:19 AM~20583542
> *WASSUP FELLAZ :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Man was up in your spot this past weekend. Man seen gas going for 4.69 damn ner wrecked when i seen that, but on da flip thats Chitown fo ya. 

depending on the weather might be up your way again this weekend for a pickup!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 19 2011, 12:48 AM~20583790
> *Looks Gud homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX FAM :biggrin: 


> Man was up in your spot this past weekend.  Man seen gas going for 4.69 damn ner wrecked when i seen that, but on da flip thats Chitown fo ya.
> 
> depending on the weather might be up your way again this weekend for a pickup!
> [/b]


MAN U SHOULDV HOLLRD AT ME REESE COMIN DOWN TMMRW HE'LL BE @ THA CRIB GETTIN IT IN IF U CAN STOP THRU


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 19 2011, 07:35 PM~20589305
> *THANX FAM :biggrin:
> 
> MAN U SHOULDV HOLLRD AT ME REESE COMIN DOWN TMMRW HE'LL BE @ THA CRIB GETTIN IT IN IF U CAN STOP THRU
> *


WE HAVE THA HIGHEST GAS PRICES INTHA NATION BUT IM STILL LOWRIDING


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 19 2011, 09:41 PM~20589347
> *WE HAVE THA HIGHEST GAS PRICES INTHA NATION BUT IM STILL LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> ...


Dig...


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm hopeing the weekend ain't a wash out like last weekend.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 19 2011, 09:41 PM~20589347
> *WE HAVE THA HIGHEST GAS PRICES INTHA NATION BUT IM STILL LOWRIDING
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I was just tellin me manager that chicago's was higher b/c on the news they said we had the highest statewide in the nation and frankfort is under investigation for price gouging. When I wa sliving there the closer to the water yo ugot the higher everything is.. where is this at? bet it ain't even close to downtown for real. I'm still lowriding the caddy too at $4.12 here so I feel you.. :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> I'm hopeing the weekend ain't a wash out like last weekend.
> [/b]


I HATE TO BE THE BARER OF BAD NEWS BUT ITS SUPPOSED TO FAM:thumbsdown: 



> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@May 20 2011, 10:36 AM~20593333
> *Wow. I was just tellin me manager that chicago's was higher b/c on the news they said we had the highest statewide in the nation and frankfort is under investigation for price gouging. When I wa sliving there the closer to the water yo ugot the higher everything is.. where is this at? bet it ain't even close to downtown for real. I'm still lowriding the caddy too at $4.12 here so I feel you.. :biggrin:
> *


 YEA I KNOW CUZ I LIVE ON LAKE SURE DRIVE DOWNTOWN EVERYTHING OVA HERE IS HIGHER :uh: THAT GAS STATION IS ON FULLERTON AND CLYBORN ANOTHER UPSCALE COMMUNITY THATS JUS A DAMN SHAME  :banghead:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

I BOUGHT MY SON A 2011 POWER WHEEL ESCALADE AND DECIDED 2 HOOK IT UP SO I DECIDED TO PAINT IT TO LOOK LIKE MY CADDY IT'S HIS 1ST CADDY SON LIKE FATHER LIKE SON



THE TEAR DOWN
















SCUFFD WIT THA SCOTCH BRITE PADS
















GRILLE MASKD








REESE MASKING THE BODY(WHILE HE'S ON THA PHONE LOL)
























PREPPED READY FOR BULLDOG AND PAINT
















REESE AND LIL MAC


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 24 2011, 09:43 PM~20623549
> *I BOUGHT MY SON A 2011 POWER WHEEL ESCALADE AND DECIDED 2 HOOK IT UP SO I DECIDED TO PAINT IT TO LOOK LIKE MY CADDY IT'S HIS 1ST CADDY SON LIKE FATHER LIKE SON
> THE TEAR DOWN
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 24 2011, 10:43 PM~20623549
> *I BOUGHT MY SON A 2011 POWER WHEEL ESCALADE AND DECIDED 2 HOOK IT UP SO I DECIDED TO PAINT IT TO LOOK LIKE MY CADDY IT'S HIS 1ST CADDY SON LIKE FATHER LIKE SON
> THE TEAR DOWN
> 
> ...


wheels also bout 2 get a facelift


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 25 2011, 12:43 AM~20623549
> *I BOUGHT MY SON A 2011 POWER WHEEL ESCALADE AND DECIDED 2 HOOK IT UP SO I DECIDED TO PAINT IT TO LOOK LIKE MY CADDY IT'S HIS 1ST CADDY SON LIKE FATHER LIKE SON
> THE TEAR DOWN
> 
> ...


Now thats whats Up.


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 25 2011, 08:52 AM~20624621
> *wheels also bout 2 get a facelift
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DO THAT SHIT ! UP AND COMIN GENERATION HUH? SHOWIN HIM HOW TO GET HIS MONEY THE LEGAL WAY... LIKE THAT!


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 25 2011, 01:43 AM~20623549
> *I BOUGHT MY SON A 2011 POWER WHEEL ESCALADE AND DECIDED 2 HOOK IT UP SO I DECIDED TO PAINT IT TO LOOK LIKE MY CADDY IT'S HIS 1ST CADDY SON LIKE FATHER LIKE SON
> THE TEAR DOWN
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I need to do the same to my sons, the sun is beating it down :yessad:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2011, 01:59 PM~20626913
> *I need to do the same to my sons, the sun is beating it down :yessad:
> *


yea thatll do it you might as well he ll luv it mines all excited


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 25 2011, 05:04 PM~20626954
> *yea thatll do it you might as well he ll luv it mines all excited
> *


I bet.... I need to get him more of the chrome rim covers cause his are busted up. I got to look for tha powerwheels number :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2011, 06:18 PM~20628592
> *I bet.... I need to get him more of the chrome rim covers cause his are busted up. I got to look for tha powerwheels number :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mac where u at homie.....u bullshittin wit da pics dog.....send them to my phone....if u aint gonna post them here......noumtalmbout.....lil man gon be breakin'em of :0


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 27 2011, 07:26 AM~20639696
> *mac where u at homie.....u bullshittin wit da pics dog.....send them to my phone....if u aint gonna post them here......noumtalmbout.....lil man gon be breakin'em of :0
> *


I KNOW ITS ALL FOR GUD REASON


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

BEEN REAL BUSY ON THA LAC AND SUM PARTS BUT WEN THEIR DONE ITS GONE BE ON AND POPPIN :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 29 2011, 10:37 PM~20653457
> *BEEN REAL BUSY ON THA LAC AND SUM PARTS BUT WEN THEIR DONE ITS GONE BE ON AND POPPIN :biggrin:    :wow:
> *


pics or it aint happening foolio :wow:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 25 2011, 12:40 AM~20624124
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANX


> Now thats whats Up.
> [/b]


YOU KNOW HOW ''I'' DO FAM



> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@May 25 2011, 12:02 PM~20626229
> *:biggrin:  DO THAT SHIT !  UP AND COMIN GENERATION HUH? SHOWIN HIM HOW TO GET HIS MONEY THE LEGAL WAY... LIKE THAT!
> *


YEA FAM U KNOW IT EVER SINCE I LET HIM HIT THE SWITCHES ON THA MALIBU HE'S BEEN HOOKD EVER SINCE SO I DECIDED TO DO HIM UP HIS OWN LIL TOY(THINGS WE DO FOR OUR KIDS) GOTTA KEEP IT GOIN FUTURE ''I'' :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

took time out and finished my sons trucc
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...40142115340_1596032836_31926438_6351079_n.jpg


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

midwestcoast said:


> > http://youtu.be/b5GlzYWHtJQ
> > MY FRAME WEN WE CLEARD IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> sooooooo clean:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

MACC MAYNE!!!!!!! WHAT UP BRUH!! JUST STOPPING THROUGH SHOW"I"NG LOVE FAMILY!!!!! "I'S UUUUUUUUUUP!!!!!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Little man's caddy looked good in da video from da park i had seen.


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

nice build G those stripes n leafing set it right off


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SO I TOOK A LIL BREAK FROM MIDWESTCOAST TO GET LIL MIDWESTCOAST UP AND RUNNING ITS BEEN DONE FOR A BOUT A MONTH NOW FINALLY HAD TIME TO POST PICS ENJOY!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

midwestcoast said:


> i hate this new lil shit does any1 know howto correct thisside-way pic problem?becus i str8d themout b4 i uploaded them from photobucet but they still came out side wayz its pissn me off pls sum1 help a brotha out thanx


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

the rims and tires complete assembly


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

NEXT IT WAS OFF TO THA SOUND SHOP WHERE THEY INSTALLED 2 SONY 10'S 2 6'S AND 2 POWER ACOUSTIC TWEETERS AND A KICCR AMP NAXA TV-DVD PLAYER AND BLUE L.E.D.S!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

REESE WIT THA TRUCC


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

AT THE CHICAGO DUB SHOW


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

midwestcoast said:


> took time out and finished my sons trucc
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...40142115340_1596032836_31926438_6351079_n.jpg





CovetedStyle said:


> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> > sooooooo clean:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

man the power wheels looks good !!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> man the power wheels looks good !!


 thanx kaka!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sup cuzzo u still doin the damn thang i see!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Skim said:


> sup cuzzo u still doin the damn thang i see![/ Sup fam just tryn to keep up wit big dogs such as urself


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Lac To The Top


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

midwestcoast said:


> AT THE CHICAGO DUB SHOW


super clean my friend


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

midwestcoast said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > sup cuzzo u still doin the damn thang i see![/ Sup fam just tryn to keep up wit big dogs such as urself
> ...


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

midwestcoast said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > sup cuzzo u still doin the damn thang i see![/ Sup fam just tryn to keep up wit big dogs such as urself
> ...


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

FIXIN ON THA RYDA YESTERDAY


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

midwestcoast said:


> FIXIN ON THA RYDA YESTERDAY


looking good!!!!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

midwestcoast said:


> FIXIN ON THA RYDA YESTERDAY


I c u playboy.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

What up Mac....Droppin in to c how u doin....Those parts are over here chillin waitin on ya...Hit me up


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:wave:TTT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> looking good!!!!


 THANX FAM


Naptown>I<Rider said:


> I c u playboy.


 TRYN TO BE LIKE YU HOMIE


MidwestFleetwood said:


> What up Mac....Droppin in to c how u doin....Those parts are over here chillin waitin on ya...Hit me up


 THATS WASSUP CALL ME


CovetedStyle said:


> :wave:TTT


WAT UP FAM


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

midwestcoast said:


> //i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa225/Jvixen01/MAC FRAME AND O COUPE/May2295002_2.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad De La Rosa Customs could supply the Hydraulic Equiptment needed for this build :thumbsup:

Are we takeing it to the Vegas show??? and are we going or what let me know the info so I can go


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

midwestcoast said:


> FIXIN ON THA RYDA YESTERDAY


Sick Lac Homie....Keep doin what it do been watchin this from day 1.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

FUCQH8RS said:


> Sick Lac Homie....Keep doin what it do been watchin this from day 1.


THANX FAM


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking Gud homie


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

1968 Riviera said:


> Im glad De La Rosa Customs could supply the Hydraulic Equiptment needed for this build :thumbsup:
> 
> Are we takeing it to the Vegas show??? and are we going or what let me know the info so I can go





dirttydeeds said:


> Looking Gud homie) THANX GUYS I APPRECIATE THA KIND WERDS...AND NO IM NOT GOIN 2 MAKE VEGAS THIS YR.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

:h5:TTT


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

westup mac dizzle the lac is gonna shit on the haters so get tha charmin ready


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

CovetedStyle said:


> :h5:TTT


 THANX FAM




TRAVIESO87 said:


> westup mac dizzle the lac is gonna shit on the haters so get tha charmin ready


THANX TRAVIES JUST TRYN TO DO MY PART AND REP THA B'I'G I C U KILLEN EM WIT THA CAPRICE 2!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

just droppin in checkin on ya playboy.


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

JUST A FEW SUMMERTIME UPDATES MO WERKED HIS MAGIC ON THA RIMS


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

AND THA MOLDINGS


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MO GETTIN LAID TAPE 2 MARK OFF MOLDINGS GETTIN READY 2 DO TOUCH-UPS ON MY FRAME AND DO GRAPHICS ON THA SIDES AND THA MURAL ON TRUNK ''I''M COMIN!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> :boink: :boink:


:thumbsup:



Naptown>I<Rider said:


> just droppin in checkin on ya playboy.


THANX FAM BEEN REAL BUSY GRINDIN DONT REALLY HAVE 2 MUCH TIME LATELY BUT ''I''M COMIN



dirttydeeds said:


> Nice


THANX FAM


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn that shit is comin out fresh cuzzo.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

midwestcoast said:


> MO GETTIN LAID TAPE 2 MARK OFF MOLDINGS GETTIN READY 2 DO TOUCH-UPS ON MY FRAME AND DO GRAPHICS ON THA SIDES AND THA MURAL ON TRUNK ''I''M COMIN!


MAURICE IS TOP NOTCH....GREAT BUILD!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Skim said:


> damn that shit is comin out fresh cuzzo.


 THANX CUZ JUST TRYN TO GET HER READY FOR NEXT SEASON


SIX1RAG said:


> MAURICE IS TOP NOTCH....GREAT BUILD!!!:thumbsup:


I AGREE MO IS THA MAN HES BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN WITH ME ALL SUMMER,THANX FAM:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

midwestcoast said:


> //i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa225/Jvixen01/MAC FRAME AND O COUPE/May2295002_2.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





midwestcoast said:


>





midwestcoast said:


> GOT SUM MORE GOODIES IN THE MAIL THIS MORNING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:naughty: nice bling :naughty:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

NOW THATS *GANGSTA*


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> :naughty: nice bling :naughty:


THANX FAM:thumbsup:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> NOW THATS *GANGSTA*


WOW HELL MUST HAVE JUST FROZE OVA CUZ UR BACC ON MY PAGE I FEEL BIG TIME NOW:yessad:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn the Chi aint bullshitting, that beesh is fresh....wish my pockets could stand Mo, I like his pearl overlays :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Damn the Chi aint bullshitting, that beesh is fresh....wish my pockets could stand Mo, I like his pearl overlays :thumbsup:


THANX FAM YEA MO DOES THA DAMN THANG ON THEM GRAPHICS:yes:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

This Lac is gonna cause damage when it's all back together :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

CUZICAN said:


> This Lac is gonna cause damage when it's all back together :thumbsup:


THANK YU SIR THAT IS THA GOAL:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

ZOOP,ZOOP


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking good Mac!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> Looking good Mac!


THANX BRUH


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn thats clean....


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

carlito77 said:


> damn thats clean....


THANX FAM


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks good bro can't wait to see it finished


----------



## pacolf (Dec 18, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Can't wait to see this one going to be hard fasho


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

cloz grumpy said:


> Looks good bro can't wait to see it finished


 THANX FAM I C U GOT THA CHEVY COLORED TOO NICE!!!


pacolf said:


> BUMP!!


 BIG PACO WAT UP HOMIE!!!


LONNDOGG said:


> Can't wait to see this one going to be hard fasho


THANX FAM ''I'' CAN WAIT TO COME OUT AND REP AGAIN!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK WE STARTD FIXIN THAT MISHAP I HAD ON THA FRAME ILL POST PICS LATER GOTTA GET MY BABY BACC RITE


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

cant wait to see it finished up fam whats up with that malibu? i been lookin for one to make a hopper after my bacc surgery


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

SWINGIN THRU TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO MAC AND MAURICE! I'VE BEEN SEEING THIS LAC GET DONE UP IN PERSON AND IT'S DEF. GONNA BE ON POINT!!! THE PICS JUST DON'T DO JUSTICE. TTT FOR THE HOMIES!!!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

midwestcoast said:


> OK WE STARTD FIXIN THAT *MISHAP I HAD ON THA FRAME* ILL POST PICS LATER GOTTA GET MY BABY BACC RITE


well thats good to hear that everything worked out. its been a long road but I know you can't wait to get the details finished up and back out at it reppin hard in da paint.playboy.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> cant wait to see it finished up fam whats up with that malibu? i been lookin for one to make a hopper after my bacc surgery


 THANX FAM I CRASHED THA BU IT WAS A BUNCH OF STUFF WIT THAT HIT ME UP ILL FILL YU IN BUT THATS WAT I PLAN 2 DO WIT IT:thumbsup:


MISTER STRANGER said:


> SWINGIN THRU TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO MAC AND MAURICE! I'VE BEEN SEEING THIS LAC GET DONE UP IN PERSON AND IT'S DEF. GONNA BE ON POINT!!! THE PICS JUST DON'T DO JUSTICE. TTT FOR THE HOMIES!!!


WAT UP FAM THANX 4 THA SUPPORT CUZ YU ALREADY KNOW WE GONE BE OUT DIPPN NEXT SEASON:h5:



Naptown>I<Rider said:


> well thats good to hear that everything worked out. its been a long road but I know you can't wait to get the details finished up and back out at it reppin hard in da paint.playboy.


THANX FAM YEA ITS BEEN ROUGH BUT IT ONLY MAKES IT THAT MUCH SWEETER:yes:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Looking good fam !!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Nameless said:


> Looking good fam !!!!!!


THANX FAM



KAKALAK said:


> :yes:


:wave:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Hey Fam when I get off work today I'll shoot ya that pic,


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Hey Fam when I get off work today I'll shoot ya that pic,


OK ALL GUD:thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

luv the build bro bro....i been following


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

what up mac :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Mac.....she's a superstarrrrrr a superstarrrrr a superstarrrrrrr.........mayne thats my shit....I must have played that shit all night while I was dipping tha Lincoln


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

kingoflacz said:


> luv the build bro bro....i been following


THANX FAM STAY TUNED IT GETS BETTR:thumbsup:



A&R said:


> what up mac :thumbsup:


WAT UP ROB:wave:



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Mac.....she's a superstarrrrrr a superstarrrrr a superstarrrrrrr.........mayne thats my shit....I must have played that shit all night while I was dipping tha Lincoln


:roflmao:YU CRAZY CUZ THANX FAM I APPRECIATE THAT FORREAL DOE MIX TAPE WILL BE OUT SOON...AND I MAY BE DOIN A SONG WIT YA BOI DEVIN THA DUDE:yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice......when I get out that way we gon do a track


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

midwestcoast said:


> THANX FAM STAY TUNED IT GETS BETTR:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:YU CRAZY CUZ THANX FAM I APPRECIATE THAT FORREAL DOE MIX TAPE WILL BE OUT SOON...AND I MAY BE DOIN A SONG WIT YA BOI DEVIN THA DUDE:yes:





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nice......when I get out that way we gon do a track


Just let a n***a get on the chorus and talk that shit and I'll be cool lmao!! whaz up fam!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nice......when I get out that way we gon do a track[/QUOTE
> WERD...I DIDNT KNOW YU GOT DOWN...AW SHIT HOLLA @ YA BOI:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

midwestcoast said:


> OK WE STARTD FIXIN THAT MISHAP I HAD ON THA FRAME ILL POST PICS LATER GOTTA GET MY BABY BACC RITE



























NOW JUST GOTTA FIX THAT ROCCR NO BIG DEAL THA HARDEST PART IS DONE!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ouch man, that sucks!!!!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

midwestcoast said:


> NOW JUST GOTTA FIX THAT ROCCR NO BIG DEAL THA HARDEST PART IS DONE!!!


damn.............


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> ouch man, that sucks!!!!


YEA I KNOW WEN IT 1ST HAPPENED I ALMOST SOLD THA CAR:banghead:



Naptown>I<Rider said:


> damn.............


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


thanx fam srry 4 late reply hope ur turkey day went well:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Mac.....she's a superstarrrrrr a superstarrrrr a superstarrrrrrr.........mayne thats my shit....I must have played that shit all night while I was dipping tha Lincoln


 JUST SO THEY KNOW WAT UR TALKIN BOUT...YALL GET YA VIEW ON LIKE OR DISLIKE LEMME KNOW WAT YALL THINK GOOD OR BAD THANX

http://youtu.be/b6x8PAdwW-o


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

midwestcoast said:


> JUST SO THEY KNOW WAT UR TALKIN BOUT...YALL GET YA VIEW ON LIKE OR DISLIKE LEMME KNOW WAT YALL THINK GOOD OR BAD THANX
> 
> http://youtu.be/b6x8PAdwW-o


HERE YOU GO HOMEBOY! THIS IS THE JAM! WE'LL BE BUMPIN THIS TRACK UP AND DOWN LAKE SHORE DRIVE THIS SUMMER, HITTIN SWITCHES TO THE BEAT!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

midwestcoast said:


> JUST SO THEY KNOW WAT UR TALKIN BOUT...YALL GET YA VIEW ON LIKE OR DISLIKE LEMME KNOW WAT YALL THINK GOOD OR BAD THANX
> 
> http://youtu.be/b6x8PAdwW-o


LIFE SNIPPETS ''G'' SHIT 100 THO 
http://soundcloud.com/musicalgenius/li


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> HERE YOU GO HOMEBOY! THIS IS THE JAM! WE'LL BE BUMPIN THIS TRACK UP AND DOWN LAKE SHORE DRIVE THIS SUMMER, HITTIN SWITCHES TO THE BEAT!


:roflmao:THANX FAM GUD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE JUST FIGURED ID OPEN TO MY LIL HOMIES ANOTHA CHAPTER TO MAC:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

midwestcoast said:


> SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:
> 
> 
> > Nice......when I get out that way we gon do a track[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

It was good choppin it up witcha dis weekend Fam.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> > YEP NOT TO MANY PEOPLE DO.....BUT I AM RATHER SLICK WITH THA WORDS HOMIE ....ONLY MY ****** I KNOWN FOR YEARS KNOW I USE TO PUT IT DOWN..
> ...


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

My bad i missed ya last night, I'm going to get at you this afternoon playboy.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> My bad i missed ya last night, I'm going to get at you this afternoon playboy.


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

Bump for the homie. Wats good Mac, its Raul. Im gonna get that block off of you after the new year.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

El Carnicero said:


> Bump for the homie. Wats good Mac, its Raul. Im gonna get that block off of you after the new year.


thas wassup homie it'll be waitin 4 u:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

man mac i can't even front i wish i had the the patience that you have in putting this together 

but is well worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

What up Mac.....How them rockers turn out?..Imma get at u this week end ..been stupid busy over here man..Hope errthing goin good on your end


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MidwestFleetwood said:


> What up Mac.....How them rockers turn out?..Imma get at u this week end ..been stupid busy over here man..Hope errthing goin good on your end


WAT UP THEY'RE STILL AT THE SHOP THEY HAVENT BEEN DONE YET IM SURE THEY GONNA BE ALL GUD THO....ERRTHANG GUD SO FAR I PICCD UP MY BUMPERS GRILL ETC. CAR IS GETTIN JUICE AND SUM OTHER STUFF DONE...BUT HEY GET AT ME ASAP WEN YU CAN WANT 2 GET WIT YU ON THAT MOTOR


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> man mac i can't even front i wish i had the the patience that you have in putting this together
> 
> but is well worth it :thumbsup:


SHIT I DONT HAVE IT EITHER BUT SUMTIMES YU HAVE NO CHOICE...BUT THA CAR IS BOUT DONE BEEN WORKIN ON OTHER STUFF I JUST REALLY JUMPED BACC ON IT THO...BUT WEN YU BUILDING QUALITY IT TAKES TIME IVE REDONE SHIT 3-4 TIMES ON THA CAR 2 KEEP UP WITH THA CHANGING TRENDS,BUT THIS IS THA YR...AND WEN IT COMES OUT ITS GONNA MAKE A BOLD STATEMENT:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

midwestcoast said:


> SHIT I DONT HAVE IT EITHER BUT SUMTIMES YU HAVE NO CHOICE...BUT THA CAR IS BOUT DONE BEEN WORKIN ON OTHER STUFF I JUST REALLY JUMPED BACC ON IT THO...BUT WEN YU BUILDING QUALITY IT TAKES TIME IVE REDONE SHIT 3-4 TIMES ON THA CAR 2 KEEP UP WITH THA CHANGING TRENDS,BUT THIS IS THA YR...AND WEN IT COMES OUT ITS GONNA MAKE A BOLD STATEMENT:yes:


:werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

midwestcoast said:


> HERE ARE SOME BODY PREP PICS BEFORE THE CARS GONNA BE SPRAYED


Hahahaaa.. el chulo..

Looks like a siccccccc build..


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> :werd: :thumbsup:


:wave:



93Brougham530 said:


> Hahahaaa.. el chulo..
> 
> Looks like a siccccccc build..


thanx fam




dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

BEEN REAL BUSY BUT GOT SUM CHROME GOODIES IN FROM THA SHOP


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

A FEW MORE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

zup mayne!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

stackin chrome for the brougham


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeep





Skim said:


> zup mayne!





regal ryda said:


> stackin chrome for the brougham


WASSUP MY DUDES JUST SILENTLY PUTTIN IN WERK:wave:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

THE LAC IS LOOKIN GOOD HOMEBOY!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> THE LAC IS LOOKIN GOOD HOMEBOY!


THANX YU SIR AND YOUR AINT SO SHABBY EITHER:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

WITH MIDWESTCOAST JUST ABOUT DONE I FIGURED IT BE COOL 2 SHOW SUM VIDEO FOOTAGE OF THA PROCESS
http://youtu.be/CvJG9VruhSI
[url]http://youtu.be/CbkCzferNVQ
http://youtu.be/okbWyf3oICw
http://youtu.be/FCmg7I54N3k
http://youtu.be/rEhFloADEu4
http://youtu.be/uCJoIBfpcWU

[/URL]


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OH YEA CANT 4GET ABOUT LIL MIDWESTCOAST 1.5 :no:
http://youtu.be/jnixQdRAcCQ
[url]http://youtu.be/WYmljB-gaS8
[/URL]


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

chromes looking good!!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> chromes looking good!!


THANX FAM


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

GOT MY ELECTRIC FANS AND SHROUD 








ALUMINUM RADIATOR


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

CHROME FRAME RAILS


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

got tha slip yoke on tha driveline


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hno:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

LA'S FOR THA REAR









BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

coming along nicely hommie.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> coming along nicely hommie.


thanx fam


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

GOT MY STAINLESS ONE PIECE TRIMS IN TODAY FOR THA 90'D MOLDINGS
















POLISHED AND READY


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

THE LAC IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN IN 2012!:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> THE LAC IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN IN 2012!:thumbsup:


THANX FAM YU ALREADY KNOW WE GONNA BE DIP N SIDE BY SIDE:h5:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:wave:


93Brougham530 said:


> :wave:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

midwestcoast said:


> SHIT I DONT HAVE IT EITHER BUT SUMTIMES YU HAVE NO CHOICE...BUT THA CAR IS BOUT DONE BEEN WORKIN ON OTHER STUFF I JUST REALLY JUMPED BACC ON IT THO...BUT WEN YU BUILDING QUALITY IT TAKES TIME IVE REDONE SHIT 3-4 TIMES ON THA CAR 2 KEEP UP WITH THA CHANGING TRENDS,BUT THIS IS THA YR...AND WEN IT COMES OUT ITS GONNA MAKE A BOLD STATEMENT:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

lookin real shiney in here!:shocked:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

dekay24 said:


> lookin real shiney in here!:shocked:


THANX SIR


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

LAC looks real good homie cant wait to see it rolling :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I see you out there in the Chi gettin it in :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SPOOK82 said:


> LAC looks real good homie cant wait to see it rolling :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANX FAM REAL SOON:thumbsup:



regal ryda said:


> I see you out there in the Chi gettin it in :thumbsup:


YEA MAN I TRY MY BEST LOL


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

TTT......:h5:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

COCONUT said:


> TTT......:h5:


:wave:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

Back up top


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

ttt for my brother mac and his badd ass lac!!!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> Back up top


GUD LOOKIN



TRAVIESO87 said:


> ttt for my brother mac and his badd ass lac!!!


NICC WAT IT DO FAM


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

AIGHT YALL I KNOW ITS BEENA MIN WIT NO UPDATES SO HERE GOES IMA PUT YALL BACC UP 2 SPEED HERE GOES


1ST ILL START WIT THE SET-UP RACC BUILT WIT THE ACCUMULATORS
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa225/Jvixen01/100MEDIA_IMAG0451.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa225/Jvixen01/100MEDIA_IMAG0462.jpg
MY PISTON WIT THA SUPER DUTY








THA MOC UP
























THE BOX
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa225/Jvixen01/032.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa225/Jvixen01/emmc_PART951334172689825.jpg


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

uffin:GOOD CLEAN QUALITY WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DJ Englewood said:


> uffin:GOOD CLEAN QUALITY WORK :thumbsup:


Thats so trill! Perfect!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

looking good Mac


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Mac da Fleet is on point my guy...


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

DJ Englewood said:


> uffin:GOOD CLEAN QUALITY WORK :thumbsup:





Lowridingmike said:


> Thats so trill! Perfect!





SHOELACES said:


> looking good Mac





Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Mac da Fleet is on point my guy...


THANX FELLAZ THAT MEANS ALOT:thumbsup:...BOUT 2 POST MORE PICS


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

OK ILL CONT. 2 BRINGING YALL UP 2 SPEED
#MOLDINGS
























1ST FITTING

























WANTED 2 SHOW HOW STR8 BODYLINES WERE BE4 IT WAS RESPRAYED


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

REPAINT N GRAPHICS


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

CLEARD AND ASSEMBLED


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking hella nice big dawg keep the pics comin I know got more :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

PUT ROCCRS N CHROME BACC ON


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

2ND AND FINAL FITTING


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

AND NOW THA MURAL I WANTED 2 DO SOMETHING NOBODY ELSE DID BE4 SO I ADDED L.E.D. LIGHTS 2 THA MURAL LEMME KNOW WAT YALL THINK:thumbsup:








I LUV REESE'S MURALS HE USED REAL LEAFN,FLAKES AND PEARLS ON THE LAC 2 GIVE IT THAT EXACT REPLICALOOKOF MY REAL CAR AND THA SAME THING 2 MY SON'S POWER WHEEL

































REAL L.E.D.S


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

AT THA SHOW SUNDAY
















ROLL N BOUT 2 FILM THA WHIP


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

payfred said:


> Looking hella nice big dawg keep the pics comin I know got more :thumbsup:


WAS THAT ENUFF PICS 4 U BIG DAWG...LOL


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

DAMNNNN Reese got down on it I'm lovin the LED's in the mural too you got a winner on ya hands fam :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> DAMNNNN Reese got down on it I'm lovin the LED's in the mural too you got a winner on ya hands fam :thumbsup:


THANX FAM



TEMPER909IE said:


> :worship:


GUD LOOKIN


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

midwestcoast said:


> WAS THAT ENUFF PICS 4 U BIG DAWG...LOL


Yezzir! I think you got the hardest Lac out there right now homie you done passed us all up!! :h5:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

payfred said:


> Yezzir! I think you got the hardest Lac out there right now homie you done passed us all up!! :h5:


LMAO THANX FRED... BUT YALL WERE THA INSPIRATION THAT GOT ME HERE


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn the lac came out real clean TTT!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

carlito77 said:


> damn the lac came out real clean TTT!


thanx fam not quite done yet but im gettin there


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

midwestcoast said:


> AT THA SHOW SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass caddy realy clean:worship:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

THANX FAM......IT'S FUNNY NOW THAT THA CAR IS OUT HATAZ ARE QUITE.....SMH....LOL


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

midwestcoast said:


> THANX FAM......IT'S FUNNY NOW THAT THA CAR IS OUT HATAZ ARE QUITE.....SMH....LOL


thats the way the game goes Mac, shoulda named it "shutin'em up"


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> thats the way the game goes Mac, shoulda named it "shutin'em up"


YOU AINT NEVA LIED:roflmao:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

midwestcoast said:


> THANX FAM......IT'S FUNNY NOW THAT THA CAR IS OUT HATAZ ARE QUITE.....SMH....LOL


I TOLD YOU NIGGGGGGGIE! LOL "ALL THE DG'ers BEEEEEEEE QUIIIIIIIET"!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Eazy said:


> I TOLD YOU NIGGGGGGGIE! LOL "ALL THE DG'ers BEEEEEEEE QUIIIIIIIET"!!!


 SEE CUZ THERE YU GO...LOL...NAW C WAT THEY THOUGHT WAS IT WASN'T GONE COME OUT CUZ I HAD THEM BULLSHIT SET BACCS BUT NAW ***** THINK A AGAIN WAIT TILL THEY SEE THA CHEVY


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

:420:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> :420:


WAT UP G


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Wad Up Playboy....., Hows Chitown treatin ya. Gettin it in da Lab I bet, in da kitchen cookin up some new flavor for the up comin year?


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Wad Up Playboy....., Hows Chitown treatin ya. Gettin it in da Lab I bet, in da kitchen cookin up some new flavor for the up comin year?


ITS COOL FAM BUSY AS HELL BOUT 2 GO PICC UP THA 4 SO I CAN START ON THAT HOW'S NAPTOWN


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

BACC AT IT AGAIN GONNA HAVE MORE UPGRADES:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

AT THE SHOP


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

whats craccin fam hope you had happy new year and congrats again on the lil one... the ride is bad ass!


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

gizmoscustoms said:


> :wave:


WHAT UP FAM:wave:HOPE YU LIKE THE MOLDINGZ



TRAVIESO87 said:


> whats craccin fam hope you had happy new year and congrats again on the lil one... the ride is bad ass!


THANX FAM YU 2 TRYN 2 PUT IN MORE WERK ON IT


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

The moldings, the paint, the patterns, the chrome, fuckin everything came out bad ass


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

looking good fam


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

gizmoscustoms said:


> The moldings, the paint, the patterns, the chrome, fuckin everything came out bad ass


THANX FAM TOOK A MIN BUT WE HERE NOW:thumbsup:



regal.1980 said:


> looking good fam


THANX FAM:wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

midwestcoast said:


> BACC AT IT AGAIN GONNA HAVE MORE UPGRADES:thumbsup:


 I was wondering where you went Loc


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

midwestcoast said:


> AT THE SHOP


oooooow weeeeeee


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

midwestcoast said:


> HERES SOME MORE PICS OF THE LAST OF THE BODY WORK BEFORE THE FINAL SEAL AND SPRAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I like the redo,


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

i'm proud that this is a Chicago ride i like its so well built. The HOUSE OF BLUES caddy and This one puts my feet on to the fire when it comes to my caddy i have to be able to park next to you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I was wondering where you went Loc


IM STILL HERE HOMIE I JUST DONT BE ON LIL ALOT ANYMORE JUST REALLY BUSY NOWADAYZ BUT STILL RYDIN:thumbsup:


~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


DJ Englewood said:


> i'm proud that this is a Chicago ride i like its so well built. The HOUSE OF BLUES caddy and This one puts my feet on to the fire when it comes to my caddy i have to be able to park next to you guys :thumbsup:


 APPRECIATE THAT BRUH:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT for a clean build


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

midwestcoast said:


> ITS COOL FAM BUSY AS HELL BOUT 2 GO PICC UP THA 4 SO I CAN START ON THAT HOW'S NAPTOWN


Naptown feeling like Chi right about now for how damn cold it is right about now. lol. I C U ain't letting up on dee's nigg's, good look hommie looking forward to seeing Brougham this summer.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

This is one of my favorite lacs! I still go back through this thread/build periodically..>


----------



## 70ways (Dec 28, 2012)

:thumbsup:


midwestcoast said:


> AIGHT YALL I KNOW ITS BEENA MIN WIT NO UPDATES SO HERE GOES IMA PUT YALL BACC UP 2 SPEED HERE GOES
> 
> 
> 1ST ILL START WIT THE SET-UP RACC BUILT WIT THE ACCUMULATORS
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking badass bro!


----------



## Cleansocks81 (Feb 12, 2016)

Bad ass ride man from start to finish thanks for all the pics and updates lots of props


----------

